# The TC Most recommended Operas - Positions 101-200+



## jhar26

Ok guys, this is a follow-up thread to the one in which we chose our 100 most recommended operas. This is a list of operas voted for by our members in a preliminary thread. These are the operas that are elligable for your nominations.

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Bernstein - West Side Story
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito – Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delibes - Lakmé
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti – L’ Assedio Calais
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak – Dimitrij
Dvorak – The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass – Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck – La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel – Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel – Serse
Handel - Teseo
Handel – Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn – Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn – L’ Incontro Improvviso
Haydn – La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn – La Vera Constanza
Haydn – Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek – Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo – La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni – Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet – Esclarmonde
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet – Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Monteverdi – Arianna
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell – Dioclesian
Purcell – King Arthur
Purcell – The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov – Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov – May Night
Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov – The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rossini – Semiramide
Rossini – Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich – The Gamblers
Shostakovich – The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for the round in which we'll decide one positions 101-110. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase.


----------



## Aramis

Halka, Król Roger, Il Pirata, Beatrice di Tenda, Benvenuto Cellini, Erwartung, Ruslan and Lyudmila, La Vida Breve, Oberon, Rienzi.


----------



## Meaghan

Interesting that West Side Story is on this list.

I'll be voting shortly; scanning the list, I know more than I expected. Just one little correction I'd like to make though--"Smith" should be "Smyth."


----------



## Almaviva

*Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles*
*Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore*
*Handel - Hercules *
*Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten*
*Busoni - Doktor Faust*
*Delibes - Lakmé*
*Birtwistle - The Minotaur*
*Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda *
*Boito - Mefistofele*
*Handel - Theodora*


----------



## Almaviva

Meaghan said:


> Interesting that West Side Story is on this list.


Good point. I was wondering about West Side Story myself, since even calling it an operetta may be a stretch; better call it a musical, and for the original top 100 we had excluded operettas - we have a thread for top operettas, with some 30 works.

But, you know, we can just not vote for it and all will be well.


----------



## Air

Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Handel - Hercules
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Purcell - The Fairy Queen

To be honest, I only know around 20 operas on the list at most.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
-2 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
-3 Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
-4 Lully - Armide
-5 Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
-6 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
-7 Puccini - Manon Lescaut
-8 Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
-9 Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
10 Weill - Street Scene


----------



## sospiro

*
Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Donizetti - La Favorita
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Luisa Miller
*


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Gluck - Alceste
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Massenet – Thaïs 
Janacek - From the House of the Dead


----------



## schigolch

Well, first I've selected the operas I think are top quality, and I'm left with 68 candidates. (there are a few operas I haven't heard, so I just have been forced to left them out)

Between them, those are my selection for today:

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Händel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Massenet – Thaïs
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## Meaghan

1. Smyth - The Wreckers 
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Britten - Turn of the Screw
4. Adams - Nixon in China
5. Britten - Billy Budd
6. Britten - Death in Venice
7. Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
8. Borodin - Prince Igor
9. Massenet - Don Quichotte
10. Rameau – Platée


----------



## mamascarlatti

Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Handel – Hercules
Handel – Serse
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Verdi – Nabucco
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Glass – Akhnaten


----------



## amfortas

Britten - Billy Budd
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Alceste
Janacek - The Makropoulos Case
Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## Almaviva

Wow, we have ten votes in, and not too many overlaps. I'll defer to Gaston (thankfully, it is so good to sit back and relax!) but from what I can see, it looks like Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria, Billy Budd, Die Frau Ohne Schatten (yay! - in my opinion the very best of the entire list), and The Makropulos Case (there is no 'o' after the 'p', folks) are getting an early lead.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> . . . The Makropulos Case (there is no 'o' after the 'p', folks) . . .


What? No 'o'? 

Well in that case, forget it then! I'm changing my vote to Aktuh and Maylota, like I should have had the courage to do all along!

Do *you* know any Klingon opera?


----------



## Webernite

Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Handel – Theodora
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss - Daphne
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> What? No 'o'?
> 
> Well in that case, forget it then! I'm changing my vote to Aktuh and Maylota, like I should have had the courage to do all along!
> 
> Do *you* know any Klingon opera?


If *I* know any Klingon opera? If *I* know any Klingon opera?
I have composed operas in Klingon, for Picard's sake!
Other than the well known _Aktuh_ and _Maylota_, there's _Ahkputah_, and _Krigut_, not to forget that masterpiece _Hisstukata_, and my own, _Horff_!


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> If *I* know any Klingon opera? If *I* know any Klingon opera?
> I have composed operas in Klingon, for Picard's sake!
> Other than the well known _Aktuh_ and _Maylota_, there's _Ahkputah_, and _Krigut_, not to forget that masterpiece _Hisstukata_, and my own, _Horff_!


I was really directing my question to the group as a whole, trying to incite them all to get on board with us regarding Klingon opera. My personal favorites are:

Aktuh and Maylota
The Battle at San-Tarah
The Battle of Gal-Mok
Gav'ot toh'va
Goqlath Castle
Kahless and Lukara
Qul Tuq
Shevok'tah gish

Rounding out my top 10 are the great tragic epic Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam (Today is a Good Day to Die) and that rare Klingon comedy, Hab SoSlI' Quch! (Your Mother has a Smooth Forehead).


----------



## Almaviva

What? Do you like that piece of ......, _Qul Tuq_??? And you don't include my _Horff _among your top 10??? Sir, you have no taste!!! yIdoghQo' !!!! jIyajbe' !!! No, I won't have it like this. ghobe' !!! I defy you to a duel with small nuclear devices!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1-*Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles*
2-*Britten - Turn of the Screw*
3-*Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet*
4-*Gluck - Alceste*
5-*Handel - Rinaldo*
6-*Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten*
7-*Rossini - Guillaume Tell*
8-*Shostakovich - The Nose*
9-*Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek*
10-*Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden *


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*
Verdi - Nabucco

Delibes - Lakmé

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila

Borodin - Prince Igor

Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina

Rimsky-Korsakov - The May Night

Rimsky-Korsakov - Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors*


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> What? Do you like that piece of ......, _Qul Tuq_??? And you don't include my _Horff _among your top 10??? Sir, you have no taste!!! yIdoghQo' !!!! jIyajbe' !!! No, I won't have it like this. ghobe' !!! I defy you to a duel with small nuclear devices!


I actually gave _Horff _ serious consideration, and it was a difficult decision to exclude it from my final list. But in the end, I referred back to your own words from when we first started this supplemental project:



Almaviva said:


> I'm aiming for people to list what they really like, not just what they feel is important.


Certainly, I acknowledge the tremendous historical importance of _Horff _--it's a seminal work that took Klingon opera in entirely new directions. For some reason, though, I've never been able to fully appreciate it, no matter how many times I listen. This may well be a failing on my part, and perhaps as I mature in my tastes I will grow to love this opera, as so many other people do. But for right now, the only thing I can do, with any sort of honesty or integrity, is leave it off my list.

I hope you understand.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> I actually gave _Horff _ serious consideration, and it was a difficult decision to exclude it from my final list. But in the end, I referred back to your own words from when we first started this supplemental project:
> 
> Certainly, I acknowledge the tremendous historical importance of _Horff _--it's a seminal work that took Klingon opera in entirely new directions. For some reason, though, I've never been able to fully appreciate it, no matter how many times I listen. This may well be a failing on my part, and perhaps as I mature in my tastes I will grow to love this opera, as so many other people do. But for right now, the only thing I can do, with any sort of honesty or integrity, is leave it off my list.
> 
> I hope you understand.


OK. That's better. I'll let you survive this time.


----------



## rgz

Delibes - Lakmé
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Satygraha
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Shostakovich – The Nose
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol

Couldn't make it to 10 as I haven't seen many of these and of the ones I have seen or listened to, some I couldn't recommend (Le Comte Ory, for example)


----------



## jflatter

Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Britten - Turn of the Screw
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Adès - Powder Her Face
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> Ok guys, this is a follow-up thread to the one in which we chose our 100 most recommended operas. This is a list of operas voted for by our members in a preliminary thread. These are the operas that are elligable for your nominations.


Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Hercules
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Teseo

Here's mine. I removed _Theodora_ (an oratorio) and _Acis & Galatea_ (pastoral opera/masque), so I could fit the ten.


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Handel - Admeto
> Handel - Agrippina
> Handel - Hercules
> Handel - Rinaldo
> Handel - Semele
> Handel - Tamerlano
> Handel - Partenope
> Handel - Rodelinda
> Handel - Serse
> Handel - Teseo
> 
> Here's mine. I removed _Theodora_ (an oratorio) and _Acis & Galatea_ (pastoral opera/masque), so I could fit the ten.


Haha HC, love it.

But it does point up a problem. How do you choose a Handel opera when they are all so great? I've just gone for the ones I know best.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Haha HC, love it.
> 
> But it does point up a problem. How do you choose a Handel opera when they are all so great? I've just gone for the ones I know best.


That's exactly my problem with picking Handel operas. There isn't a single one that I know and don't like. I only know 12, and I love all 12. I think the man was unable to put together two musical notes in a way that would make them sound bad. Everything that he composed is sublime. So, all things being equally good in musical terms, the difference becomes one of libretti and stagings. So when I say that I prefer one over another, it's often just because I saw a better production or the libretto is more interesting, because the music itself is invariably excellent and hard to value more than that of a different opera. So I love Giulio Cesare more than others because of the spectacular Glyndebourne staging. I love Hercules more than others because of the dramatic impact of the libretto. And so forth. But musically I think they are all equally good.

What would HC, our Handel specialist, say to this?


----------



## Elgarian

Blow - Venus and Adonis
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Delibes - Lakmé
Gounod - Mireille
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel – Theodora
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Massenet – Cendrillon

Very tough, this. There are so many that I don't know, and this may be my only contribution. 

As Alma observes above, I've never heard a Handel opera that I didn't think was superb, and the only reason I haven't chosen more Handel is for reasons of balance (and it so happens that my two favourites here happen not to be, strictly, operas at all.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Almaviva said:


> That's exactly my problem with picking Handel operas. There isn't a single one that I know and don't like. I only know 12, and I love all 12. I think the man was unable to put together two musical notes in a way that would make them sound bad. Everything that he composed is sublime. So, all things being equally good in musical terms, the difference becomes one of libretti and stagings. So when I say that I prefer one over another, it's often just because I saw a better production or the libretto is more interesting, because the music itself is invariably excellent and hard to value more than that of a different opera. So I love Giulio Cesare more than others because of the spectacular Glyndebourne staging. I love Hercules more than others because of the dramatic impact of the libretto. And so forth. But musically I think they are all equally good.
> 
> What would HC, our Handel specialist, say to this?


Simple: agree entirely. When we choose a particular opera on DVD/visual medium, the production itself has so much influence on the choice. We all love the Glyndebourne _Cesare_ and many prefer it over the Copenhagen version (with Andreas Scholl/Harmonia Mundi) for example, music obviously the same (more cuts in the latter). Handel's operas have come a long way; all 40 plus operas (and all oratorios/non-opera large scale vocal works) have been recorded on CDs by period instrument groups.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Auber - Fra Diavolo
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Gustave) – Louise
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Flotow – Martha
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor


----------



## Il_Penseroso

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Handel - Admeto
> Handel - Agrippina
> Handel - Hercules
> Handel - Rinaldo
> Handel - Semele
> Handel - Tamerlano
> Handel - Partenope
> Handel - Rodelinda
> Handel - Serse
> Handel - Teseo


:lol:

Looking at your avatar, I avoid myself to say anything !


----------



## jhar26

*Voting Round for Positions 101-107*

LOTS of operas with 3 votes, so I decided to let only those operas that got four or more nominations go through to our first round of voting.

-Britten...Turn of the Screw
-Delibes...Lakmé
-Handel...Hercules
-Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
-Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
-Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
-Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten

Please post your top 5 choices from these seven operas IN YOUR ORDER OF PREFERENCE. If you can't make it to five, just list the ones you can.

Two days from now I'll post the results.


----------



## TxllxT

1-Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
2-Handel...Hercules
3-Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
4-Delibes...Lakmé
5-Puccini...Manon Lescaut


----------



## MAuer

I'm only familiar with three of them, so here are my picks:
Puccini - "_Manon Lescaut_"
R. Strauss - "_Die Frau ohne Schatten_"
Monteverdi - "_Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria_"


----------



## sospiro

I've got most of these but haven't listened to/watched all of them yet so I can only vote for:

1. Puccini...Manon Lescaut
2. Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
3. Handel...Hercules


----------



## schigolch

1.- Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
2.- Britten...Turn of the Screw
3.- Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
4.- Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
5.- Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria


----------



## mamascarlatti

-Britten...Turn of the Screw
-Handel...Hercules
-Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
-Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
-Puccini...Manon Lescaut


----------



## Almaviva

1-Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
2-Handel...Hercules
3-Delibes...Lakmé
4-Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
5-Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites


----------



## amfortas

1. Strauss ...Die Frau ohne Schatten
2. Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
3. Britten...Turn of the Screw
4. Handel...Hercules
5. Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites


----------



## Air

1. Handel...Hercules
2. Puccini...Manon Lescaut

And that's all I know. *runs away in shame*


----------



## rgz

1. Delibes...Lakmé


----------



## Webernite

1. Strauss
2. Handel
3. Delibes


----------



## mamascarlatti

Air said:


> 1. Handel...Hercules
> 2. Puccini...Manon Lescaut
> 
> And that's all I know. *runs away in shame*


Just think of all the treats in store for you.


----------



## Meaghan

Air said:


> 1. Handel...Hercules
> 2. Puccini...Manon Lescaut
> 
> And that's all I know. *runs away in shame*


It's okay, you're not alone!

1. Britten - Turn of the Screw
2. Puccini - Manon Lescaut


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lakmé (Delibes) ... anything else ?


----------



## Couchie

You people disgust me. 

I shall retreat into the mountains and in a desolate cave watch 50 operas a year for 10 years, after which I shall emerge and inform you all of my decisions.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Couchie said:


> You people disgust me.
> 
> I shall retreat into the mountains and in a desolate cave watch 50 operas a year for 10 years, after which I shall emerge and inform you all of my decisions.


Just 50? That's pathetic. You should be able to manage one or two a day.


----------



## Couchie

mamascarlatti said:


> Just 50? That's pathetic. You should be able to manage one or two a day.


I will need 6 days of the week to fish, hunt wild animals, somehow procure the DVDs, and generate electricity by hand to play them.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

BalloinMaschera said:


> Auber - Fra Diavolo
> Catalani - La Wally
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> Flotow - Martha
> Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
> Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
> Puccini - Manon Lescaut
> Strauss (Richard) - Die Frau ohne Schatten
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor


upon further reflection, I need to amend my choices...

Fra Diavolo is going to have to give way to *Boito's Mefistofele*.
Hard to believe I missed that...
apologies to the Quiz Master and Auber!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
-2 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
-3 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria

All of the others are either on my wishlist or unlistened/unwatched pile. But all of the above three should have made the top 100 imo and the Strauss should at least have been in the upper half.


----------



## jhar26

BalloinMaschera said:


> upon further reflection, I need to amend my choices...
> 
> Fra Diavolo is going to have to give way to *Boito's Mefistofele*.
> Hard to believe I missed that...
> apologies to the Quiz Master and Auber!


You can make the change in the next nominating round. For now, please check out post #33 for your vote on those that got the most nominations so far.


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> You people disgust me.
> 
> I shall retreat into the mountains and in a desolate cave watch *50 operas a year* for 10 years, after which I shall emerge and inform you all of my decisions.


Pfft... I watch 50 operas a month!!!
Green monsters are not efficient opera watchers...


----------



## amfortas

Couchie said:


> You people disgust me.
> 
> I shall retreat into the mountains and in a desolate cave watch 50 operas a year for 10 years, after which I shall emerge and inform you all of my decisions.


"When Zarathustra was thirty years old, he left his home and the lake of his home, and went into the mountains. There he enjoyed his spirit and his solitude, and for ten years did not weary of it. But at last his heart changed, and rising one morning with the rosy dawn, he went before the sun and spoke to it . . .

'Behold! I am weary of my wisdom, like a bee that has gathered too much honey. I need hands outstretched to receive it.'"
--Friedrich Nietzsche, _Thus Spake Zarathustra_​


----------



## Sieglinde

1. Britten - Billy Budd
2. Britten - Turn of the Screw
3. Erkel - Bánk Bán
4. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
5. Britten - Death in Venice
6. Halévy - La Juive
7. Verdi - Nabucco (it _wasn't_ on the top 100?!)
8. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
9. Puccini - Il Tabarro
10. Wagner - Rienzi

(If West Side Story is an opera, where is Sweeney Todd from the list?)


----------



## Couchie

Almaviva said:


> Pfft... I watch 50 operas a month!!!
> Green monsters are not efficient opera watchers...


I only get 15 or so minutes of good watching in before the birds chirping outside my window distract me and I have to run and chase them and try to catch them in my mouth.


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> I only get 15 or so minutes of good watching in before the birds chirping outside my window distract me and I have to run and chase them and try to catch them in my mouth.


You need to set up some bird traps. Then you can listen to a whole opera, get hungry, go outside and collect the birds from the traps and eat them all to you heart's satisfaction. Another solution for you is a supermarket. They tend to have birds there already packed and ready to eat. They're called chicken.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> You need to set up some bird traps. Then you can listen to a whole opera, get hungry, go outside and collect the birds from the traps and eat them all to you heart's satisfaction.


_Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja._


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> You need to set up some bird traps. Then you can listen to a whole opera, get hungry, go outside and collect the birds from the traps and eat them all to you heart's satisfaction.


We need to put him in touch with Elgarian - our very own budgerigar strangler.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sieglinde said:


> 1. Britten - Billy Budd
> 2. Britten - Turn of the Screw
> 3. Erkel - Bánk Bán
> 4. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
> 5. Britten - Death in Venice
> 6. Halévy - La Juive
> 7. Verdi - Nabucco (it _wasn't_ on the top 100?!)
> 8. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
> 9. Puccini - Il Tabarro
> 10. Wagner - Rienzi
> 
> Read the instructions in post #33. Only two of these are on the shortlist. You'll have to wait for the next round to nominate new operas.
> 
> (If West Side Story is an opera, where is Sweeney Todd from the list?)


Read the instructions in post #33. Only two of these are on the shortlist. You'll have to wait for the next round to nominate new operas.


----------



## Couchie

amfortas said:


> _Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja._


Ca. Ca, Ca.
Ah. Ah, Ah.

Ca, Ca, Ca, Ca!
Ah, Ah, Ah, Ah!

Ca Ca Ca Ca Ca Ca Ca Ca!
Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah!

Caca Ca Ca Ca,
Alma Ah Ah Ah,

Ca-Ca-Ca-Ca-Ca-Ca-Couchie!
Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Almaviva!


----------



## Aksel

amfortas said:


> _Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja._


Stets lustig heissa hopsasa!

Yes, this is all I can contribute with in this thread. But if anyone's up for quoting Zauberflöte, I'm game.


----------



## amfortas

*Both*
Welche Freude wird das seyn, 
Wenn die Götter uns bedenken,
Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenken,
So liebe kleine Kinderlein.

*Almaviva*
Erst einen kleinen Almaviva.

*Couchie*
Dann eine kleine Couchie.

*Almaviva*
Dann wieder einen Almaviva.

*Couchie*
Dann wieder eine Couchie.

*Both*
Alma-Couchie Alma-Couchie Alma-Couchie!

Wrong on so many levels . . .


----------



## Aksel

amfortas said:


> *Both*
> Welche Freude wird das seyn,
> Wenn die Götter uns bedenken,
> Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenken,
> So liebe kleine Kinderlein.
> 
> *Almaviva*
> Erst einen kleinen Almaviva.
> 
> *Couchie*
> Dann eine kleine Couchie.
> 
> *Almaviva*
> Dann wieder einen Almaviva.
> 
> *Couchie*
> Dann wieder eine Couchie.
> 
> *Both*
> Alma-Couchie Alma-Couchie Alma-Couchie!
> 
> Wrong on so many levels . . .


*Everyone else*
Das klinget so härlich,
Das klinget so schön,
La-la-la la la la la la, la la la lala


----------



## Aramis

Aksel said:


> *Everyone else*
> Das klinget so härlich,
> Das klinget so schön,
> La-la-la la la la la la, la la la lala


*Trichmund von Bellarosa*

_Viele baben siano graben_


----------



## amfortas

Drunk posting is so much fun! :cheers:


(Just don't let the moderators catch us!)


----------



## Sieglinde

I only read the first post, but if it's so complicated I won't bother. I forget to come here for days... and once ADWD is out I'll be reading like mad.


----------



## Almaviva

Sieglinde said:


> (If West Side Story is an opera, where is Sweeney Todd from the list?)


West Side Story was a blunder. It's not an opera.
As for Sweeney Todd, nobody nominated it while the nominations were open.


----------



## Almaviva

Sieglinde said:


> I only read the first post, but if it's so complicated I won't bother. I forget to come here for days... and once ADWD is out I'll be reading like mad.


That's OK. We don't need you.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> Drunk posting is so much fun! :cheers:
> 
> (Just don't let the moderators catch us!)


The moderator finds it all very funny.


----------



## TxllxT

Almaviva said:


> West Side Story was a blunder. It's not an opera.
> As for Sweeney Todd, nobody nominated it while the nominations were open.


From Wikipedia:
In 1984, Bernstein decided to re-record the musical, conducting his own music for the first time. Generally known as the "operatic version" of West Side Story, it stars Kiri Te Kanawa as Maria, José Carreras as Tony, Tatiana Troyanos as Anita, Kurt Ollmann as Riff, and Marilyn Horne as the offstage voice who sings "Somewhere". It won a Grammy Award for Best Musical Show Album in 1985 and the recording process was filmed as a documentary. It was made by the BBC for Unitel, Produced by Humphrey Burton and Directed by Christopher Swann. The documentary won the Flaherty BAFTA for documentary direction, a Prix Italia and was nominated for a Prime Time Emmy.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

I'm not sure I'm doing this right... but I think I'm supposed to list 5 titles:

-Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
-Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
Delibes...Lakmé
Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria


----------



## Almaviva

TxllxT said:


> From Wikipedia:
> In 1984, Bernstein decided to re-record the musical, conducting his own music for the first time. Generally known as the "operatic version" of West Side Story, it stars Kiri Te Kanawa as Maria, José Carreras as Tony, Tatiana Troyanos as Anita, Kurt Ollmann as Riff, and Marilyn Horne as the offstage voice who sings "Somewhere". It won a Grammy Award for Best Musical Show Album in 1985 and the recording process was filmed as a documentary. It was made by the BBC for Unitel, Produced by Humphrey Burton and Directed by Christopher Swann. The documentary won the Flaherty BAFTA for documentary direction, a Prix Italia and was nominated for a Prime Time Emmy.


I'm not sure if recording a musical once with operatic technique makes of the work an opera. Although, there is a point in arguing that it does for this specific work, since it was done under the direction of the composer himself.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

As was the case previously in the top 100 game number of votes for an opera are the most important, ranking points (five for a number one, four for a number two, etc.) function as tiebreakers.

-Puccini...Manon Lescaut 9/19
-Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 9/18
-Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 7/25
-Handel...Hercules 7/18
-Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 6/17
-Delibes...Lakmé 6/10
-Britten...Turn of the Screw 4/14

*Ranking 101-107*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
*


----------



## jhar26

*Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Alceste
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Rinaldo
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Teseo
Handel - Theodora
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

I've forgotten what we do next. Do we start nominating our favourites from the original list again?


----------



## rgz

Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Satygraha
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Shostakovich – The Nose
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> I've forgotten what we do next. Do we start nominating our favourites from the original list again?


See the bottom of my previous post


----------



## jhar26

rgz said:


> Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
> Glass - Satygraha
> Mozart - Il Re Pastore
> Shostakovich - The Nose
> Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


You can nominate 10 if you want.


----------



## rgz

jhar26 said:


> You can nominate 10 if you want.


Unfortunately that's all I know from this list


----------



## sospiro

*Adams - Nixon in China
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Donizetti - La Favorita
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Luisa Miller

*


----------



## Meaghan

1. Smyth - The Wreckers
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Adams - Nixon in China
4. Britten - Billy Budd
5. Britten - Death in Venice
6. Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
7. Borodin - Prince Igor
8. Massenet - Don Quichotte
9. Rameau - Platée
10. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

btw, are we allowed to try to influence people? Would it be cheating if I shared some links to arias from _The Wreckers_? Because I don't think it'll make the list otherwise; nobody knows it...


----------



## sospiro

Meaghan said:


> btw, are we allowed to try to influence people? Would it be cheating if I shared some links to arias from _The Wreckers_? Because I don't think it'll make the list otherwise; nobody knows it...


If I remember from last time, we used all sorts of devious & underhand methods to influence people, including threats, promises, bribery & blackmail (and that was just Alma :devil: )


----------



## jhar26

Meaghan said:


> btw, are we allowed to try to influence people? Would it be cheating if I shared some links to arias from _The Wreckers_? Because I don't think it'll make the list otherwise; nobody knows it...


Of course you're allowed to post links and trying to influence people.


----------



## jhar26

rgz said:


> Unfortunately that's all I know from this list


Ok, no problem.


----------



## Air

Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Schumann - Genoveva
Handel - Rinaldo


----------



## amfortas

sospiro said:


> If I remember from last time, we used all sorts of devious & underhand methods to influence people, including threats, promises, bribery & blackmail (and that was just Alma :devil: )


After all, it *is* a discussion forum, so why not talk about why we think a given work is so great?

I hereby let it be known that I am willing and eager to receive all threats, promises, bribery & blackmail that may come my way!


----------



## mamascarlatti

amfortas said:


> After all, it *is* a discussion forum, so why not talk about why we think a given work is so great?
> 
> I hereby let it be known that I am willing and eager to receive all threats, promises, bribery & blackmail that may come my way!


Bit of a masochist when it come to wet fish slaps are you Amfortas?


----------



## amfortas

Britten - Billy Budd
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Alceste
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## Almaviva

*I'm changing strategy. I won't be voting for very obscure operas for a while (like Il Burbero di Buon Cuore), because at this stage it's a wasted vote, so I'll make sure I support the more popular ones that I do care for.

*Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
 Busoni - Doktor Faust
 Boito - Mefistofele
 Handel - Theodora
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Rossini - Armida
 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini


----------



## Webernite

Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Handel – Theodora
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss - Daphne
Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Schumann - Genoveva


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
2-Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
3-Gluck - Alceste
4-Handel - Rinaldo
5-Rossini - Guillaume Tell
6-Shostakovich – The Nose
7-Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
8-Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
9- Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
10- Glass- Einstein on the Beach


----------



## mamascarlatti

Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Britten - Billy Budd
Glass Akhnaten
Verdi – Nabucco
Handel – Serse
Handel – Theodora
Thomas – Hamlet
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Handel – Rinaldo
Handel - Rodelinda


----------



## schigolch

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Massenet – Thaïs
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## MAuer

Verdi - Luisa Miller
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Paer - Leonora
Flotow - Martha
Weber - Oberon
Floyd - Susannah
Britten - Billy Budd
Korngold - Die tote Stadt


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Gluck - Alceste
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Massenet – Thaïs 
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Handel - Rinaldo
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rameau - Les Boreades
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Verdi - Nabucco

Borodin - Prince Igor

Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina

Rimski-Korsakov - May Night

Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Giordano - Fedora

*

Note: For Glinka's Ruslan and Lyudmila, I've changed my mind ...


----------



## Meaghan

TxllxT said:


> Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery


I at first misread this as "Brothel in a Monastery," and was confused.


----------



## Almaviva

Meaghan said:


> I at first misread this as "Brothel in a Monastery," and was confused.


 It happens to people who can't stop thinking about, you know...
Kidding.


----------



## jhar26

Busoni - Doktor Faust
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Haydn - Armida
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Lully - Armide
Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*Voting Round for Positions 108-118*

Three nominations (or more) were sufficient this time.....

-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
-Britten - Billy Budd
-Busoni - Doktor Faust 
-Gluck - Alceste 
-Handel - Rinaldo
-Handel - Theodora 
-Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
-Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
-Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
-Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
-Verdi - Luisa Miller

Please post your top 5 choices from these eleven operas IN YOUR ORDER OF PREFERENCE. If you can't make it to five, just list the ones you can.


----------



## Meaghan

1. Britten - Billy Budd
2. Handel - Rinaldo

And that's all I know from this list!


----------



## sospiro

1. Verdi - Luisa Miller
2. Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
3. Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## TxllxT

1-Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina 
2-Gluck - Alceste 
3-Handel - Rinaldo
4-Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
5-Handel – Theodora


----------



## Webernite

1. Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
2. Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
3. Handel – Theodora 
4. Rameau - Castor et Pollux


----------



## amfortas

1. Britten - Billy Budd
2. Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina 
3. Gluck - Alceste 
4. Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
5. Handel - Rinaldo


----------



## schigolch

1. Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
2. Busoni - Doktor Faust 
3. Händel - Rinaldo
4. Britten - Billy Budd
5. Verdi - Luisa Miller


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina


----------



## sospiro

amfortas said:


> Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina


Don't know Khovanshchina so did some investigating. This looked good with one reviewer saying "We have three big, scenery-chewing basses in the leading roles"










In the end I've gone for this. Have I made the right choice - amfortas; Il_Penseroso?


----------



## amfortas

sospiro said:


> Have I made the right choice amfortas; Il_Penseroso?


I'm afraid I can't be much help here--I only know the opera from this DVD version:










It's probably the best available, but be aware that it does use the Shostakovich orchestration.


----------



## sospiro

amfortas said:


> I'm afraid I can't be much help here--I only know the opera from this DVD version...It's probably the best available, but be aware that it does use the Shostakovich orchestration.


I'll continue the discussion on the DVD thread


----------



## Almaviva

1-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
2-Busoni - Doktor Faust 
3-Handel – Theodora 
4-Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
5-Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina


----------



## Il_Penseroso

sospiro said:


> I'll continue the discussion on the DVD thread


Ok, Annie, then see here


----------



## BalloinMaschera

again, not sure I'm doing the correct step, but I *think* I'm supposed to nominate 10 more operas, at this stage...

Boito - Mefistofele
Catalani - La Wally
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Flotow - Martha
Halévy - La Juive
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Luisa Miller

it's all a bit confusing to me...!


----------



## Couchie

BalloinMaschera said:


> again, not sure I'm doing the correct step, but I *think* I'm supposed to nominate 10 more operas, at this stage...
> 
> Boito - Mefistofele
> Catalani - La Wally
> Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
> Flotow - Martha
> Halévy - La Juive
> Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
> Verdi - Nabucco
> Verdi - Luisa Miller
> 
> it's all a bit confusing to me...!


You're supposed to pick up to 5 operas in the following list, in order of your preference. See Almaviva's post above for a sample of how it's done. Once these 11 operas have been ranked, nominations for the next 11 spots opens up and you can nominate more operas then.

-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
-Britten - Billy Budd
-Busoni - Doktor Faust 
-Gluck - Alceste 
-Handel - Rinaldo
-Handel - Theodora 
-Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
-Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
-Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
-Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
-Verdi - Luisa Miller


----------



## BalloinMaschera

BalloinMaschera said:


> again, not sure I'm doing the correct step, but I *think* I'm supposed to nominate 10 more operas, at this stage...
> 
> Boito - Mefistofele
> Catalani - La Wally
> Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
> Flotow - Martha
> Halévy - La Juive
> Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
> Verdi - Nabucco
> Verdi - Luisa Miller
> 
> it's all a bit confusing to me...!


ok as I've not been doing this correctly

here are my five:

-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
-Britten - Billy Budd
-Busoni - Doktor Faust 
-Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
-Verdi - Luisa Miller


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> ok as I've not been doing this correctly
> 
> here are my five:
> 
> -Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
> -Britten - Billy Budd
> -Busoni - Doktor Faust
> -Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
> -Verdi - Luisa Miller


Sorry to trouble you again, Ballo, but are those in order of preference, or just alphabetical? You're supposed to rank your picks 1 through 5 at this stage.


----------



## Air

1-Rameau - Castor et Pollux
2-Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
3-Busoni - Doktor Faust
4-Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
5-Handel - Rinaldo


----------



## MAuer

These are the only ones of the 10 with which I'm familiar:
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Britten - Billy Budd
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles


----------



## sospiro

amfortas said:


> Sorry to trouble you again, Ballo, but are those in order of preference, or just alphabetical? You're supposed to rank your picks 1 through 5 at this stage.


It's very confusing Ballo but the mods are usually gentle with us so don't worry too much. We pick 10 we like from the original list (excluding any which have already made it on to the definitive list). Then Gaston puts all the choices into a bucket, spins round three times, spits on his hands & comes up with another list. (I think that's how it happens - but not sure)

We then choose our favourites _in order of priority_ from the second list. If there's an opera we don't know or don't like we don't vote.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> the mods are usually gentle with us


Gaston is. But I reserve to myself the right to use wet fish.


----------



## amfortas

sospiro said:


> It's very confusing Ballo but the mods are usually gentle with us so don't worry too much. We pick 10 we like from the original list (excluding any which have already made it on to the definitive list). Then Gaston puts all the choices into a bucket, spins round three times, spits on his hands & comes up with another list. (I think that's how it happens - but not sure)
> 
> We then choose our favourites _in order of priority_ from the second list. If there's an opera we don't know or don't like we don't vote.


I think he spins on his hands and spits in the bucket, but otherwise that sounds about right.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
2. Gluck - Alceste 
3.-Handel - Rinaldo
4. Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 

In order of priorities... which just also happens to be alphabetical.


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> It's very confusing Ballo but the mods are usually gentle with us so don't worry too much. We pick 10 we like from the original list (excluding any which have already made it on to the definitive list). Then Gaston puts all the choices into a bucket, spins round three times, spits on his hands & comes up with another list.


You forgot to mention that between the spins and the spitting I also do a little folk dance around the bucket.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
-2 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
-3 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
-4 Verdi - Luisa Miller
-5 Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina


----------



## BalloinMaschera

amfortas said:


> Sorry to trouble you again, Ballo, but are those in order of preference, or just alphabetical? You're supposed to rank your picks 1 through 5 at this stage.


oh geez; I am really not good at this!
thanks for your help, amfortas 

-Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles (2) 
-Britten - Billy Budd (4)
-Busoni - Doktor Faust (5) 
-Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (3) 
-Verdi - Luisa Miller (1)


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

-1 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 7/23
-2 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 6/15
-3 Britten - Billy Budd 6/14
-4 Handel - Rinaldo 6/11
-5 Busoni - Doktor Faust 5/16
-6 Verdi - Luisa Miller 5/14 
-7 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 5/13
-8 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 4/13
-9 Gluck - Alceste 3/10
10 Handel - Theodora 3/5
11 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 2/6


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-118*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Boito - Mefistofele
Borodin - Prince Igor
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Death in Venice
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet - Thaïs
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## Air

1-Stockhausen - Licht cycle
2-Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
3-Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
4-Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5-Schumann - Genoveva
6-Rameau - Les Boreades
7-Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
8-Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
9-Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
10-Handel – Serse


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Verdi - Nabucco

Borodin - Prince Igor

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


----------



## Webernite

Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss - Daphne
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Schumann - Genoveva
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Rameau - Les Boreades


----------



## schigolch

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Massenet – Thaïs
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## amfortas

Britten - Death in Venice
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Thomas - Hamlet
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## sospiro

*Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Mefistofele
Boito - Nerone
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Donizetti - La Favorita
Halévy - La Juive
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani*


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Rameau - Les Boreades
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Massenet – Thaïs
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Borodin - Prince Igor
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila


----------



## Almaviva

*Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Meyerbeer - Dinorah*
*Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole*
*Boito - Mefistofele*
*Stravinsky - Le Rossignol*
*Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani*
*Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini*
*Donizetti - Maria Stuarda*
*Janacek - From the House of the Dead*
*Massenet - Thaïs*


----------



## rgz

Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Satygraha
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Shostakovich – The Nose
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol

I am gonna go postal on this forum if The Nose doesn't get into the second hundred when by all rights it should be fairly highly represented in the first hundred!


----------



## Almaviva

rgz said:


> I am gonna go postal on this forum if The Nose doesn't get into the second hundred when by all rights it should be fairly highly represented in the first hundred!


I don't doubt it is very good since it's a Shostakovich (I love Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District), the problem is, I can't vote for it since I've never heard/seen it.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Charpentier (Gustave) – Louise
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Boito – Mefistofele
Flotow – Martha
Gomes - Il Guarany
Massenet – Thaïs
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## Il_Penseroso

rgz said:


> I am gonna go postal on this forum if The Nose doesn't get into the second hundred when by all rights it should be fairly highly represented in the first hundred!


May I ask what's so special about this opera ?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

May I ask what's so special about this opera ?

I have always had mixed feelings about Shostakovitch. He produced any number of clear masterpieces... but then there are works that are so plodding and pandering to the Soviet State that I find myself repulsed by this pathetic bureaucratic little bug who lacked the convictions and audacity of his peers (Stravinsky, Prokofiev... and Bartok).

But then there's his operas.  _The Nose_, specifically, is an Expressionistic masterpiece.










You want audacity from Shostakovitch? What could be more audacious than to construct an opera around the absurd Kafkaesque narrative by Gogol of a fawning government bureaucrat who discovers his nose is missing and has taken on a life of its own... strolling through Moscow and impersonating a high-level government official? The music itself is stunning... a dramatic _tour de force_ of orchestral colors, explosive and experimental sounds expressive of the Surrealism and absurdity of the narrative. The Nose presents us with a Shostakovitch who was not only a master of musical drama but one of the leading figures of the Russian _avant garde_... indeed of the _avant garde_ of the whole of music of the era. The Amazon review refers to the work as an operatic Monty Python. I don't think it could be put much better.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Shostakovich – The Nose
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Britten - Death in Venice
4. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
5. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
6. Massenet – Thaïs
7. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
8. Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
9. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
10. Rossini - Le Comte Ory


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't doubt it is very good since it's a Shostakovich (I love Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District), the problem is, I can't vote for it since I've never heard/seen it.

Get to it Alma!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

StlukesguildOhio said:


> May I ask what's so special about this opera ?
> You want audacity from Shostakovitch? What could be more audacious than to construct an opera around the absurd Kafkaesque narrative by Gogol of a fawning government bureaucrat who discovers his nose is missing and has taken on a life of its own... strolling through Moscow and impersonating a high-level government official? The music itself is stunning... a dramatic _tour de force_ of orchestral colors, explosive and experimental sounds expressive of the Surrealism and absurdity of the narrative. The Nose presents us with a Shostakovitch who was not only a master of musical drama but one of the leading figures of the Russian _avant garde_... indeed of the _avant garde_ of the whole of music of the era. The Amazon review refers to the work as an operatic Monty Python. I don't think it could be put much better.


I know, I have read almost all Gogol's important works (in traslation of course) and I have listened to that famous revised recording of The Nose by Rozhdestvensky.To me this opera is a hybrid of different and sometimes opposite styles, trying of a conjunction with so different elements often fail in Shostakovich's music (though he is a great composer, no doubt), I wanted to know if there's something so special in this work which is still far away from my eyes. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Paer - Leonora
Verdi - Attila
Handel - Serse
Weber - Oberon
Floyd - Susannah
Flotow - Martha


----------



## TxllxT

Il_Penseroso said:


> I know, I have read almost all Gogol's important works (in traslation of course) and I have listened to that famous revised recording of The Nose by Rozhdestvensky.To me this opera is a hybrid of different and sometimes opposite styles, trying of a conjunction with so different elements often fail in Shostakovich's music (though he is a great composer, no doubt), I wanted to know if there's something so special in this work which is still far away from my eyes. Anyway, thanks.












I've got Rozdestvensky's interpretation too; the Nose is a funny capriccio, but certainly not a masterpiece.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

TxllxT said:


> I've got Rozdestvensky's interpretation too; the Nose is a funny capriccio, but certainly not a masterpiece.


That's it. Rozhdestvensky's performance is pretty good.


----------



## Almaviva

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I don't doubt it is very good since it's a Shostakovich (I love Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District), the problem is, I can't vote for it since I've never heard/seen it.
> 
> Get to it Alma!


OK, you've convinced me, I've ordered it (the DVD version).


----------



## Meaghan

1. Smyth - The Wreckers
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Britten - Death in Venice
4. Massenet - Don Quichotte
5. Borodin - Prince Igor
6. Verdi - Nabucco
7. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko 
8. Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
9. Lully - Armide
10. Rameau - Platée

I am going to keep voting for _Wreckers,_ even though I highly doubt it will make the list, because if anybody else at least discovers it and likes it, I will be happy. It's one of those works that, when I heard it for the first time, made me feel flabbergasted that I'd never even heard _of_ it before.

Also, Nicolai's Merry Wives is very entertaining (though also rather light fare), and I recommended it to those who don't know it yet. I have a soft spot for Merry Wives, having played in the pit for it.


----------



## jhar26

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
Handel – Serse
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Lully - Armide
Massenet – Thaïs
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*Voting Round for Positions 119-132*

Three nominations (or more) were sufficient.....

Boito - Mefistofele 
Borodin - Prince Igor 
Britten - Death in Venice 
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée 
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
Handel - Serse 
Massenet - Thaïs
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
Rameau - Les Boreades 
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
Verdi - Nabucco

Please post your top 5 choices from these 13 operas IN YOUR ORDER OF PREFERENCE. If you can't make it to five, just list the ones you can.


----------



## schigolch

1.- Massenet - Thaïs
2.- Meyerbeet - Les Huguenots
3.- Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
4.- Britten - Death in Venice
5.- Rameau - Les Boréades


----------



## amfortas

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
3. Rameau - Les Boréades 
4. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
5. Massenet – Thaïs


----------



## Air

1-Purcell - The Fairy Queen
2-Rameau - Les Boreades
3-Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
4-Handel – Serse


----------



## TxllxT

1-Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée 
2-Borodin - Prince Igor 
3-Rameau - Les Boreades 
4-Massenet – Thaïs
5-Purcell - The Fairy Queen


----------



## mamascarlatti

Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
Handel - Serse 
Rameau - Les Boreades 
Verdi - Nabucco 
Massenet - Thaïs


----------



## Il_Penseroso

1.Verdi - Nabucco

2.Borodin - Prince Igor

3.Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


----------



## Almaviva

1-Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
2-Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
3-Boito – Mefistofele 
4-Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
5-Massenet – Thaïs


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Britten - Death in Venice 
2. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
3. Massenet – Thaïs
4. Handel – Serse
5. Purcell - The Fairy Queen


----------



## rgz

1 - Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


----------



## sospiro

1. Boito – Mefistofele 
2. Verdi - Nabucco 
3. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
4. Massenet - Thaïs


----------



## waldvogel

Britten - Death in Venice
Borodin - Prince Igor
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
Verdi - Nabucco
Massenet - Thais


----------



## MAuer

Unfortunately, "_Serse_" is the only one among these 10 with which I'm completely familiar.


----------



## Webernite

Meyerbeer 
Rameau 
Purcell 
Handel


----------



## jhar26

-1 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée 
-2 Massenet – Thaïs
-3 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
-4 Handel – Serse
-5 Borodin - Prince Igor


----------



## jhar26

*Results plus Tiebreaker*

Massenet - Thaïs - 9/19

_Purcell - The Fairy Queen - 6/16
Rameau - Les Boreades - 6/16_

Handel - Serse - 6/11
Britten - Death in Venice - 4/17
Donizetti - Maria Stuarda - 4/14

_Borodin - Prince Igor - 4/11
Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani - 4/11_

Verdi - Nabucco - 4/10
Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots - 3/10
Stravinsky - Le Rossignol - 3/6
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée - 2/10
Boito - Mefistofele - 2/7

As you can see we have two draws, folks. 
So, who would you like to see come out the winner in these two contests....

*Purcell - The Fairy Queen vs Rameau - Les Boreades *

....and.....

*Borodin - Prince Igor vs Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani *

You have approximately 24 hours to vote and I won't vote myself unless we end up with a new draw.


----------



## Meaghan

Borodin - Prince Igor


----------



## Almaviva

The Fairy Queen

Prince Igor


----------



## schigolch

Rameau + Borodin


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Borodin for me too ...


----------



## TxllxT

Rameau + Borodin


----------



## amfortas

Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani

Rameau - Les Boréades


----------



## sospiro

Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani

(don't know the other two)


----------



## mamascarlatti

Purcell and Verdi


----------



## MAuer

I'm not familiar with any of these, so I'll have to pass.


----------



## jhar26

*Results Tiebreaker*

*Purcell - The Fairy Queen vs Rameau - Les Boreades 2-3 *

*Borodin - Prince Igor vs Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 6-5*


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-131*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Shostakovich - The Nose
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> *Ranking 101-131*
> *
> 101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut
> 102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
> 103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten
> 104 Handel...Hercules
> 105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites
> 106 Delibes...Lakmé
> 107 Britten...Turn of the Screw
> 108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
> 109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
> 110 Britten - Billy Budd
> 111 Handel - Rinaldo
> 112 Busoni - Doktor Faust
> 113 Verdi - Luisa Miller
> 114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
> 115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
> 116 Gluck - Alceste
> 117 Handel - Theodora
> 118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux
> 119 Massenet - Thaïs
> 120 Rameau - Les Boreades
> 121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen
> 122 Handel - Serse
> 123 Britten - Death in Venice
> 124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
> 125 Borodin - Prince Igor
> 126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
> 127 Verdi - Nabucco
> 128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
> 129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
> 130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
> 131 Boito - Mefistofele
> 
> *


It's going well, buddy. I'm pleased with the bigger pool of voters we've got, after some wonderful new additions to our community.


----------



## Almaviva

*Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Meyerbeer - Dinorah*
*Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole*
*Rossini - Le Comte Ory*
*Rossini - Armida*
*Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
**Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda *
*Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
**Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Janacek - From the House of the Dead*


----------



## mamascarlatti

Handel – Rodelinda
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Verdi - Attila 
Thomas – Hamlet
Tchaikovsky – Cherevichki
Rossini - Le Comte Ory
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Cherubini – Médée
Glass – Akhnaten
Ponchielli - La Gioconda


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Thomas - Hamlet
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## TxllxT

1 Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
2 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
3 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
4 Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
5 Shostakovich – The Nose
6 Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
7 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
8 Lully - Atys
9 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
10 Rossini - Guillaume Tell


----------



## schigolch

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Adams - Nixon in China
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Hindemith - Cardillac
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## waldvogel

Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
Janacek: From the House of the Dead
Prokofiev: The Gambler
Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa


----------



## Almaviva

waldvogel said:


> Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
> Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
> Janacek: From the House of the Dead
> Prokofiev: The Gambler
> Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa


Nice, another Berlioz fan! Welcome!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Shostakovich - The Nose
2. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
3. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
5. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
6. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
8. Rossini - Le Comte Ory
9. Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden

I am puzzled at some of the operas that made the list already... or that made it into the first 100 while Shostakovitch's _Nose_ and Rossini's _William Tell_ and _La Comte Ory_ as well as Korngold's _Dead State (Die Todt Stadt)_ linger on in purgatory. Seriously, I can't imagine how Prokofiev's _War and Peace_ placed so high. I thought that opera started well enough... while focused upon the individual human drama... but then it degenerated into the endless battle and "rah rah rah for the Soviets!) Rossini, is the real problem. How is it that a composer of so many memorable operas seems so overlooked? I suspect that this is due to the fact that with the exceptions of _The Barber of Seville_ and _Cinderella_ (thanks especially to Cecilia Bartoli) much of Rossini's oeuvre has been out of print or simply never recorded in recent times... until just the last few years. But still...? _William Tell_? The overture alone must surely be one of the greatest in all opera:






And yet...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Wagner - Rienzi

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

and ok, at last :

Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila


----------



## Air

1-Stockhausen - Licht cycle
2-Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
3-Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
4-Schumann - Genoveva
5-Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
6-Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
7-Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
8-Rameau - Zoroastre
9-Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery

That's as far as I can go with operas I can _truly recommend_, I think. Maybe I'll be able to add a few more on as the project progresses. Although I can't really contribute as much as I would have liked, the end result will definitely be magnificent and worthwhile, especially for a relative opera newcomer like me!


----------



## TxllxT

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 1. Shostakovich - The Nose
> 2. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
> 3. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
> 4. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> 5. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> 6. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
> 7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
> 8. Rossini - Le Comte Ory
> 9. Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
> 10. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
> 
> I am puzzled at some of the operas that made the list already... or that made it into the first 100 while Shostakovitch's _Nose_ and Rossini's _William Tell_ and _La Comte Ory_ as well as Korngold's _Dead State (Die Todt Stadt)_ linger on in purgatory. Seriously, I can't imagine how Prokofiev's _War and Peace_ placed so high. I thought that opera started well enough... while focused upon the individual human drama... but then it degenerated into the endless battle and "rah rah rah for the Soviets!) Rossini, is the real problem. How is it that a composer of so many memorable operas seems so overlooked? I suspect that this is due to the fact that with the exceptions of _The Barber of Seville_ and _Cinderella_ (thanks especially to Cecilia Bartoli) much of Rossini's oeuvre has been out of print or simply never recorded in recent times... until just the last few years. But still...? _William Tell_? The overture alone must surely be one of the greatest in all opera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...


War and Peace is one of my favourites, a real grand spectacle opera, while 'the Nose'.... is not so bad, but remains just excentric.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

i gues i missed out on the last round
it's all a bit too convoluted for me anyway...
so i'll just wait for the final results from now on


----------



## Almaviva

BalloinMaschera said:


> i gues i missed out on the last round
> it's all a bit too convoluted for me anyway...
> so i'll just wait for the final results from now on


What? No, Ballo, don't do this! We need your vote! It's not that hard. Gaston is calling each round and posting the list of the eligible operas (the initial list minus all that have made it already) and at that point you pick your favorite ten, in no specific order. Then he posts the winners of that round, and at that point you pick your favorite 5 from those, in order of preference. Sometimes he calls for tie-breakers. And that's all that there is to it. No biggie. Please, stay!


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Verdi - Attila
Paer - Leonora
Weber - Oberon
Floyd - Susannah
Flotow - Martha
Schubert - Fierrabras
Marschner - Der Vampyr


----------



## rgz

Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Satyagraha
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Shostakovich – The Nose


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I'm so glad to see more (and new) participants than before, really ... loving opera ! great !


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> It's going well, buddy. I'm pleased with the bigger pool of voters we've got, after some wonderful new additions to our community.


Yep, we're doing great.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Almaviva said:


> What? No, Ballo, don't do this! We need your vote! It's not that hard. Gaston is calling each round and posting the list of the eligible operas (the initial list minus all that have made it already) and at that point you pick your favorite ten, in no specific order. Then he posts the winners of that round, and at that point you pick your favorite 5 from those, in order of preference. Sometimes he calls for tie-breakers. And that's all that there is to it. No biggie. Please, stay!


it's ok 
I don't log onto my pc on the weekends, so when the 2-day window falls into sat/sun , I fall behind... not to worry... I'll be thread patron/cheerleader


----------



## jhar26

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Bernstein - Candide
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Lully - Armide
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Re Pastore
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

Three nominations were suffiecient......

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 
Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
Shostakovich - The Nose

Please post your top five choices from these ten operas IN YOUR ORDER OF PREFERENCE. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

1-Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
2-Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
3-Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
4-Shostakovich – The Nose 
5-Janacek - From the House of the Dead


----------



## schigolch

Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Rossini - Guillaume Tell
Shostakovich – The Nose


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
2. Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
3. Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 
5. Rossini - Guillaume Tell


----------



## amfortas

1. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
2. Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
3. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 
5. Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
6. Kovikh - Aktuh and Maylota


----------



## Almaviva

Gaston, I have just received my copy of _The Nose_ in the mail. Running time 105 minutes. I think I'll watch it first before I cast my vote, to see if I'll place it among my five favorites for this round. So, in a couple of hours I'll be back here.


----------



## rgz

1: Shostakovich – The Nose (yay for it finally getting in!)
2: Mozart - Il Re Pastore 

Only other one I've heard is Le Comte Ory and I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## Almaviva

OK, I'm back, after watching The Nose. Yes, it can perfectly find its way among my five favorites for this round. It is very good!

1) Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
2) Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
3) Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
4) Shostakovich – The Nose 
5) Rossini - Le Comte Ory


----------



## Almaviva

rgz said:


> 1: Shostakovich - The Nose (yay for it finally getting in!)
> 2: Mozart - Il Re Pastore
> 
> Only other one I've heard is Le Comte Ory and I wasn't impressed at all.


Maybe you need to watch Le Comte Ory. It's a very nice comedy when watched. This is the version I got (and people say that the recent Met version with JDF was also excellent):


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> 1. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
> 2. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
> 3. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
> 4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
> 5. Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
> 6. *Kovikh - Aktuh and Maylota*


LOL, Klingon opera!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Shostakovich – The Nose 
2. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
3. Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
4. Rossini - Le Comte Ory


----------



## rgz

Almaviva said:


> Maybe you need to watch Le Comte Ory. It's a very nice comedy when watched. This is the version I got (and people say that the recent Met version with JDF was also excellent):
> 
> View attachment 2212


 Perhaps watching would help. I caught the radio broadcast of this season's Met performance and while the singers were of course great -- no denying it is a stellar cast -- the music itself was rather less memorable in my opinion.


----------



## sospiro

Gaston sorry I'm late

*Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Nerone
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Donizetti - La Favorita
Halévy - La Juive
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Puccini - Edgar
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Verdi - Attila*


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> Gaston sorry I'm late
> 
> *Adams - Nixon in China
> Boito - Nerone
> Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
> Donizetti - La Favorita
> Halévy - La Juive
> Massenet - Don Quichotte
> Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
> Puccini - Edgar
> Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
> Verdi - Attila*


Hey Annie we are voting on the shortlist from this post:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13968-tc-most-recommended-operas-14.html#post182743

You need to choose five from this list:

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 
Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
Shostakovich - The Nose


----------



## Aksel

rgz said:


> Perhaps watching would help. I caught the radio broadcast of this season's Met performance and while the singers were of course great -- no denying it is a stellar cast -- the music itself was rather less memorable in my opinion.


I also listened to the radio broadcast, and the singing was superb, especially J-Flo (whoda thunk it, right?), but apparently the staging kinda sucked.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Aksel said:


> I also listened to the radio broadcast, and the singing was superb, especially J-Flo (whoda thunk it, right?), but apparently *the staging kinda sucked*.


No, I thought it was good fun (although the Glyndebourne DVD is probably better). I got a girl crush on Joyce DiDonato in a pair of very fine pirate boots, and Diana Damrau was very funny.


----------



## Aksel

mamascarlatti said:


> No, I thought it was good fun (although the Glyndebourne DVD is probably better). I got a girl crush on Joyce DiDonato in a pair of very fine pirate boots, and Diana Damrau was very funny.


Well, I don't know. I haven't seen either. I'm really just making assumptions based on what I've read on Parterre.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mamascarlatti said:


> Hey Annie we are voting on the shortlist from this post:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/13968-tc-most-recommended-operas-14.html#post182743
> 
> You need to choose five from this list:
> 
> Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
> Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
> Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
> Janacek - From the House of the Dead
> Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
> Mozart - Il Re Pastore
> Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
> Rossini - Guillaume Tell
> Rossini - Le Comte Ory
> Shostakovich - The Nose


I like to come in near the end, which is where it only matters for the voting system. 

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
Janacek - From the House of the Dead
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Mozart - Il Re Pastore


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Hey Annie we are voting on the shortlist from this post:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/13968-tc-most-recommended-operas-14.html#post182743
> 
> You need to choose five from this list:
> 
> Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
> Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
> Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
> Janacek - From the House of the Dead
> Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
> Mozart - Il Re Pastore
> Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
> Rossini - Guillaume Tell
> Rossini - Le Comte Ory
> Shostakovich - The Nose


Oh nuts - sorry guys

Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
Rossini - Le Comte Ory


----------



## MAuer

I'm ashamed to admit that I'm not familiar with any of these operas, aside from Marietta's Lied from _Die Tote Stadt_. So I'll have to pass on this round of voting.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> LOL, Klingon opera!


Yeah, thought I could slip one in there.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 
-2 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
-3 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
-4 Mozart - Il Re Pastore


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Janacek - From the House of the Dead 5/15
Rossini - Guillaume Tell 5/14
Shostakovich - The Nose 5/11
Mozart - Il Re Pastore 5/10
Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 4/15
Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 4/13
Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 4/12
Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila 4/9
Rossini - Le Comte Ory 4/8
Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 3/10


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-141*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghofer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Candide
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Janacek - The Makropulos Case (please!!!)
Lully - Armide
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Purcell – King Arthur
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Adams - Nixon in China
Halévy - La Juive
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Hindemith - Cardillac
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Janacek - The Makropulos Case
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Thomas - Hamlet
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Adès - The Tempest
Bernstein - Candide
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Catalani - La Wally
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Cid
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - Tancredi
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie_

Well... starting with these, which I think are most deserving, I think I need to make an attempt to push for some of the less-well represented composers. The operas by Handel, and Gluck, and Strauss and Rameau all have their marvelous points... but I'm somewhat surprised that Weill's Three Penny Opera hasn't made it yet... nor any of Rimsky-Korsakov's lovely operas... so...

1. Kurt Weill- Die Dreigroschenoper (Three penny Opera)






2. Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden











3. Rimsky-Korsakov- Sadko






4. Rachmaninoff- Aleko






5. Bernstein- Candide






...>


----------



## TxllxT

1-Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
2-Lully - Atys
3-Janacek - The Makropulos Case
4-Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
5-Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
6-Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
7-Puccini - Il Tabarro
8-Handel - Agrippina
9-Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
10-Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny


----------



## rgz

Just noticed that Candide is in the nomination list ... I thought Candide was considered an operetta and not an opera? And that there was a separate thread about best operettas? Otherwise, we're missing a bunch of Offenbach from our nomination list if operettas are allowed.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

6. Delius- A Village Romeo and Juliet






7. Glass- Einstein on the Beach











8. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire






9. Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek






10. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## sospiro

Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Nerone
Donizetti - La Favorita
Halévy - La Juive
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Verdi - Attila
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Wagner - Rienzi

Glinka - A life for the Tsar

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## MAuer

Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Verdi - Attila
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Paer - Leonora
Floyd - Susannah
Weber - Oberon
Flotow - Martha
Marschner - Der Vampyr


----------



## Almaviva

I'll try my hand at supporting 20th and 21st century operas this round:

Adès - Powder Her Face
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Hindemith - Cardillac
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## mamascarlatti

Halévy - La Juive
Handel – Agrippina
Handel – Tamerlano
Handel – Rodelinda
Handel - Serse
Glass – Akhnaten
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Thomas – Hamlet
Verdi - Attila


----------



## Meaghan

Ooh, well, as long as we're posting bunches of videos--here's a bunch of videos!

Smyth - The Wreckers

(see also: http://www.talkclassical.com/14030-wreckers.html)

I don't know why the titles aren't the showing up, but they are all different. The third one may be my favorite. And my incessant harping on The Wreckers shall continue until I have converted the world. (Probably.)


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

Three nominations were sufficient....

Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Halévy - La Juive
Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
Puccini - Il Tabarro
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
Verdi - Attila

Please rank your top five faves of the above seven in your order of preference...:tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

1. Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
2. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
3. Puccini - Il Tabarro
4. Halévy - La Juive
5. Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims


----------



## jhar26

rgz said:


> Just noticed that Candide is in the nomination list ... I thought Candide was considered an operetta and not an opera? And that there was a separate thread about best operettas? Otherwise, we're missing a bunch of Offenbach from our nomination list if operettas are allowed.


Good point. Candide will be removed from the list of possible nominations in the future.


----------



## TxllxT

1-Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
2-Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
3-Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
4-Puccini - Il Tabarro
5-Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko


----------



## sospiro

1. Verdi - Attila
2. Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
3. Halévy - La Juive


----------



## Almaviva

1. Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
2. Puccini - Il Tabarro
3. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
4. Halévy - La Juive
5. Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko



> Janacek - The Makropulos Case (please!!!)


:lol: and since I'm not a heart breaker dear moderator, yes, this will be also my nomination, though I've only heard it recently (Audio CD) ...

Janacek - The Makropulos Case


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Verdi - Attila
2. Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
3. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
4. Halévy - La Juive
5. Puccini - Il Tabarro


----------



## Almaviva

Il_Penseroso said:


> :lol: and since I'm not a heart breaker dear moderator


Hm... maybe I'm slow today, but I don't get it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> Three nominations were sufficient....
> 
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
> Halévy - La Juive
> Janacek - The Makropulos Case
> Puccini - Il Tabarro
> Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
> Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
> 
> Please rank your top five faves of the above seven in your order of preference...:tiphat:


1. Gluck, _Iphigénie en Tauride_
2. Puccini, _Il Tabarro_
3. Verdi, _Attila_
4. Janacek, _The Makropulos Case _
5. Rossini, _Il Viaggio a Reims_


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> Hm... maybe I'm slow today, but I don't get it.


Not you, Gaston, who really loves the makropulos case!


----------



## MAuer

Of the three with which I'm familiar, here are my rankings:
Puccini - _Il Tabarro_
Verdi - _Attila_
Rossini - _Il Viaggio a Reims_


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Not you, Gaston, who really loves the makropulos case!


 Oh, OK. I guess the world *doesn't* revolve around me, darn! 
I like it too (voted for it first place this round)
But why the heart breaker reference?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> But why the heart breaker reference?


Because Gaston said this:



jhar26 said:


> Janacek - The Makropulos Case (please!!!)


and IP obliged by voting for it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> Oh, OK. I guess the world *doesn't* revolve around me, darn!
> I like it too (voted for it first place this round)
> But why the heart breaker reference?


Just kidding ! Relax dear !


----------



## jhar26

-1 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
-2 Rimski-Korsakov – Sadko
-3 Verdi - Attila
-4 Puccini - Il Tabarro


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> Because Gaston said this:
> 
> and IP obliged by voting for it.


It pays to beg.


----------



## amfortas

jhar26 said:


> It pays to beg.


If you're Lauretta in Gianni Schicchi, yes. If you're Desdemona in Otello, no.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> It pays to beg.


 What do you have that I don't? I begged people, got down on my knees, then when it failed I turned angry and threatening, and still, Natalie Dessay's Manon prevailed over my Anna's.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> What do you have that I don't? I begged people, got down on my knees, then when it failed I turned angry and threatening, and still, Natalie Dessay's Manon prevailed over my Anna's.


I guess quality *does* count for something.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> I guess quality *does* count for something.


 Pfftt... Anna has more quality than Natalie.
I mean, the Dessay one.
*Our* Natalie has lots of qualities...:kiss:


----------



## MAuer

Almaviva said:


> What do you have that I don't? I begged people, got down on my knees, then when it failed I turned angry and threatening, and still, Natalie Dessay's Manon prevailed over my Anna's.


But as Rocco (_Fidelio_) knew, there's no substitute for cold, hard cash to get what you want!


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Puccini - Il Tabarro 7/18
Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 7/13
Janacek - The Makropulos Case 6/21
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 5/20
Verdi - Attila 5/15
Halévy - La Juive 4/7
Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko 3/6


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-148*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - La Favorita
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomas - Hamlet
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Adams - Nixon in China
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Handel - Tamerlano
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Hindemith - Cardillac
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Thomas - Hamlet
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## TxllxT

Handel - Tamerlano
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Lully - Atys
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar


----------



## sospiro

*Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Nerone
Donizetti - La Favorita
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Thomas - Hamlet
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno*


----------



## mamascarlatti

Thomas - Hamlet
Handel - Tamerlano
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Glass - Akhnaten


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel, _Acis and Galatea_

Handel, _Admeto_

Handel, _Agrippina_ (a masterpiece by the 24 year old)

Handel, _Semele_ (one of the greatest English operas, ever)

Handel, _Tamerlano_ (one of his best)

Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_ (1712 / 1734) (Handel wrote two very different versions of this opera, first version in 1712. Only the later revised version of 1734 has been recorded (McGegan), and I have read the first version is forthcoming in 2012).

Handel, _Partenope_

Handel, _Rodelinda_ (one of his best)

Handel, _Teseo_

Mozart, _Mitridate Re di Ponto_


----------



## amfortas

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Handel, _Acis and Galatea_
> 
> Handel, _Admeto_
> 
> Handel, _Agrippina_ (a masterpiece by the 24 year old)
> 
> Handel, _Semele_ (one of the greatest English operas, ever)
> 
> Handel, _Tamerlano_ (one of his best)
> 
> Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_ (1712 / 1734) (Handel wrote two very different versions of this opera, first version in 1712. Only the later revised version of 1734 has been recorded (McGegan), and I have read the first version is forthcoming in 2012).
> 
> Handel, _Partenope_
> 
> Handel, _Rodelinda_ (one of his best)
> 
> Handel, _Teseo_
> 
> Mozart, _Mitridate Re di Ponto_


A great list . . . except who the hell is that Mozart guy?


----------



## Aramis

<runs in with pair of carrots in hand> LINK ME TO ENGLISH LIBRETTO OF ROBERTO DEVEREUX OR I'LL EAT THE CARROTS

I know it's not proper thread but there is no thread about Donizetti so I thought I'll use this one as it's useless so far HO HO HO


----------



## amfortas

Why not just start your own "Link Me To An English Libretto of Roberto Devereux Or I'll Eat The Carrots" thread?

That's what I'd do.


----------



## Almaviva

Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Hindemith - Cardillac
Lully - Atys
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia (I can't believe this one hasn't made it yet)
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
3. Donizetti - La Favorita
4. Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
5. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
6. Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
7. Handel - Tamerlano
8. Hasse - Cleofide
9. Rachmaninov - Aleko
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 

No particular order


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Donizetti - La Favorita

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Glinka - A Life for the Tsar

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Floyd - Susannah
Flotow - Martha
Puccini - Le Villi
Paer - Leonora
Weber - Oberon
Schubert - Fierrabras
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Leoncavallo - Zaza


----------



## jhar26

Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Handel - Acis and Galatea
Lully - Armide
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Purcell – King Arthur
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three or more nominations....

Donizetti - La Favorita 
Handel - Acis and Galatea 
Handel - Tamerlano 
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
Thomas - Hamlet

Please rank your five favourites from the above six in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch

Handel - Tamerlano 
Donizetti - La Favorita
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
Thomas - Hamlet 
Handel - Acis and Galatea


----------



## sospiro

1. Donizetti - La Favorita
2. Thomas - Hamlet 
3. Handel - Acis and Galatea
4. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia


----------



## amfortas

1. Thomas - Hamlet 
2. Donizetti - La Favorita 
3. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
4. Handel - Acis and Galatea


----------



## TxllxT

1-Handel - Tamerlano 
2-Handel - Acis and Galatea 
3-Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
4-Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Handel - Acis and Galatea 
2. Handel - Tamerlano 
3. Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
4. Thomas - Hamlet 
5. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia


----------



## Mika

Here is my contribution to this : I will buy opera number 150 next. Make it good one


----------



## Almaviva

1-Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
2-Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
3-Donizetti - La Favorita 
4-Handel - Acis and Galatea 
5-Handel - Tamerlano


----------



## waldvogel

Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
Strauss: Intermezzo
Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
Thomas: Hamlet


----------



## amfortas

waldvogel said:


> Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
> Strauss: Intermezzo
> Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
> Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
> Thomas: Hamlet


But . . . but . . .

Oh well.


----------



## mamascarlatti

amfortas said:


> But . . . but . . .
> 
> Oh well.


No, tell him... We want people to vote.


----------



## Almaviva

waldvogel said:


> Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
> Strauss: Intermezzo
> Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
> Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
> Thomas: Hamlet


Hi, waldvogel. Thanks for participating, and please keep doing so. However in this phase of the voting we're not nominating new operas, but rather establishing the final order for the ones that have already won this round. These are:

Donizetti - La Favorita 
Handel - Acis and Galatea 
Handel - Tamerlano 
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
Thomas - Hamlet

You're supposed to pick one to five out of these six, in your order of preference.

Later, a new nomination round will be called, then you'll be able to nominate some of the ones you've just mentioned (up to ten, each round).

I know it's confusing, but there is a method to it: it's to make sure that in our final list, only operas that have gathered a certain level of support by our members will make it to the final list.

Thanks again, and please tell us which ones if any of the above six you'd like to vote for (up to five, in order of preference).


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Although I'm not participating, I am following the thread... I'm really glad Hamlet has made it to the next round  yay


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> These operas got three or more nominations....
> 
> Donizetti - La Favorita
> Handel - Acis and Galatea
> Handel - Tamerlano
> Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
> Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
> Thomas - Hamlet
> 
> Please rank your five favourites from the above six in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Handel, _Tamerlano_
2. Handel, _Acis & Galatea_
3. Mozart, _Mitridate, Re di Ponto_
4. Rossini, _Il Turco in Italia_
5. Ambroise Thomas, _Hamlet_


----------



## MAuer

Once again, I'm ashamed to say I'm not familiar with any these operas, and will have to pass on this round of voting.


----------



## waldvogel

Now that I (sort of) know what I'm supposed to do, I'll vote for the only one of the five that I've actually heard, Thomas' Hamlet.


----------



## mamascarlatti

waldvogel said:


> Now that I (sort of) know what I'm supposed to do, I'll vote for the only one of the five that I've actually heard, Thomas' Hamlet.


Great, if you keep an eye on this thread gaston (jhar26) will publish the results of this round soon and then will throw open the nomination round. You'll be able to nominate up to 10 operas for the next round


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Great, if you keep an eye on this thread gaston (jhar26) will publish the results of this round soon and then will throw open the nomination round. You'll be able to nominate up to 10 operas for the next round


And I must add - 10 operas out of the long list that Gaston will post, not operas that are not in that longer list, because it's been decided earlier (after a long broader nomination period) that we would only consider operas that made it into that list - because those nominations were supposed to be an endorsement already - we asked people to only nominate operas they have seen *and* liked, not merely operas they assume are important because of their place in history and their mention in textbooks and guides, but they haven't seen/listened to yet. It's because we're interested in *Talk Classical members'* own list, not just a list of notable operas which can be found in all sorts of other sources (Wikipedia, guides, etc).


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> And I must add - 10 operas out of the long list that Gaston will post, not operas that are not in that longer list, because it's been decided earlier (after a long broader nomination period) that we would only consider operas that made it into that list - because those nominations were supposed to be an endorsement already - we asked people to only nominate operas they have seen *and* liked, not merely operas they assume are important because of their place in history and their mention in textbooks and guides, but they haven't seen/listened to yet. It's because we're interested in *Talk Classical members'* own list, not just a list of notable operas which can be found in all sorts of other sources (Wikipedia, guides, etc).


Oh Alma I *love* you to bits but why do you use 100 words when 10 would do? :kiss:


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> Oh Alma I *love* you to bits but why do you use 100 words when 10 would do? :kiss:


He's Italian, what do you expect. I expect he waves his hands around while he types too!


----------



## Almaviva

Yep, the infamous Alma rants.
Parlando, parlando, parlando.
I don't know why, Annie.
I'm just like this.
Must be in the blood like Nat says.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
-2 Thomas - Hamlet 
-3 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
-4 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Handel - Acis and Galatea 8/20
Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 8/19
Thomas - Hamlet 6/15
Handel - Tamerlano 5/19
Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 5/13
Donizetti - La Favorita 4/14


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-154
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

*Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Nerone
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Donizetti - Rita
Massenet - Don Quichotte* (please -  )
*Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Puccini - Edgar
Verdi - Il Corsaro
*


----------



## Almaviva

Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione


----------



## AnaMendoza

Good morning, everyone.

Jumping right in.....


Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Rossini Semiramide
Rossini Tancredi
Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata


----------



## Almaviva

Welcome to the forum, AnaMendoza. Nice way to write your first post!:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

AnaMendoza said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Jumping right in.....


:wave: Hello and welcome to the forum AnaMendoza!

Hope you stick around & enjoy being a member of our little community.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Handel – Semele
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Massenet – Hérodiade
Massenet – Le Cid
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer – Robert Le Diable
Pfitzner – Palestrina


----------



## jhar26

Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Handel - Agrippina
Lully - Armide
Massenet - Don Quichotte (for Annie )
Purcell – King Arthur
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rossini - Armida
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
> Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
> Handel - Agrippina
> Lully - Armide
> Massenet - Don Quichotte (for Annie )
> Purcell - King Arthur
> Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
> Rossini - Armida
> Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
> Weill - Street Scene


Massenet - Don Quichotte ( :kiss: for Gaston )


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man 
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Purcell – King Arthur
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Lully - Atys
Handel - Agrippina
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Floyd: Susannah
Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Puccini: Le Villi
Paer: Leonora
Weber: Oberon
Schubert: Fierrabras
Flotow: Martha
(Richard) Strauss: Daphne
Marschner: Der Vampyr


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Adams - Nixon in China
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Hindemith - Cardillac
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Agrippina
Handel - Semele
Handel – Rodelinda
Lully - Atys
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## sospiro

Thanks Nat


----------



## ooopera

Hi everyone. Here's another opera lover

Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Glass – Satygraha
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf


----------



## amfortas

ooopera said:


> Hi everyone. Here's another opera lover


Where are they all *coming* from???? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AnaMendoza

amfortas said:


> Where are they all *coming* from????


In my case, from Google. I didn't know the forum existed till yesterday--I was checking Google for reviews of the Don Carlos Met simulcast, and the next thing I knew, I was here. It felt like home, somehow--thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mamascarlatti

amfortas said:


> Where are they all *coming* from????
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


It's about bleeding time! Sometimes I've felt as though there are only about 10 of us opera fanatics in the whole world.

Anyway welcome ooopera, operafocus and other recent joinees.


----------



## TxllxT

mamascarlatti said:


> It's about bleeding time! Sometimes I've felt as though there are only about 10 of us opera fanatics in the whole world.
> 
> Anyway welcome ooopera, operafocus and other recent joinees.


Where is that thread that you bumped up recently? It obviously needs a rebump...


----------



## ooopera

mamascarlatti said:


> It's about bleeding time! Sometimes I've felt as though there are only about 10 of us opera fanatics in the whole world.
> 
> Anyway welcome ooopera, operafocus and other recent joinees.


I also thought so. So I'm really happy to find this company here

Thanks for welcome.


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

Only four operas got three or more nominations this time....

Handel - Agrippina 
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
Massenet - Don Quichotte 
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise

Please rank them (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan

Massenet - Don Quichotte
(Why hasn't it made it yet?!)


----------



## schigolch

Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova 
Handel - Agrippina 
Massenet - Don Quichotte


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> Only four operas got three or more nominations this time....
> 
> Handel - Agrippina
> Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
> Massenet - Don Quichotte
> Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
> 
> Please rank them (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


I only know Kat'a Kabanova (Don Quichotte is in my UWP) but I don't like it very much (it's my least favorite Janacek) so I'll abstain this time. I can't do it with Alan's verve and style, though.


----------



## sospiro

Massenet - Don Quichotte



Thanks to those who voted because they love this opera & also to those who voted to shut me up


----------



## TxllxT

Handel - Agrippina 
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova (Czech spelling: Káťa Kabanová)


----------



## amfortas

1. Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova 
2. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
3. Massenet - Don Quichotte 
4. Handel - Agrippina


----------



## mamascarlatti

Handel - Agrippina 
Massenet - Don Quichotte


----------



## ooopera

Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova 
Handel - Agrippina 
Massenet - Don Quichotte


----------



## AnaMendoza

Janacek - Kat’a Kabanova

It's the only one of the group I've seen--and, although I didn't love it on first hearing, I enjoyed the evening, and it passes my basic test. (My basic test is: Do I like it better than a certain other opera which I'll not name--haven't been here long enough.)


----------



## Almaviva

AnaMendoza said:


> Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
> 
> It's the only one of the group I've seen--and, although I didn't love it on first hearing, I enjoyed the evening, and it passes my basic test. (My basic test is: Do I like it better than a certain other opera which I'll not name--haven't been here long enough.)


 Hey, now you got us all curious. We won't eat you alive even if your hated opera is one we love. And welcome.


----------



## amfortas

AnaMendoza said:


> My basic test is: Do I like it better than a certain other opera which I'll not name--haven't been here long enough.


I think I can guess which one. If you're anything like me, you measure all operas against Raffaele Orgitano's _Amore ed interesse, ossia L'infermo ad arte_.

I mean, don't we all?


----------



## MAuer

Have to pass again.


----------



## Aksel

amfortas said:


> I think I can guess which one. If you're anything like me, you measure all operas against Raffaele Orgitano's _Amore ed interesse, ossia L'infermo ad arte_.
> 
> I mean, don't we all?


I don't. I use Salieri's _La grotta di Trofonio_ as comparison for everything. And then I mean everything.


----------



## amfortas

Aksel said:


> I don't. I use Salieri's _La grotta di Trofonio_ as comparison for everything. And then I mean everything.


Ha! My _Amore ed interesse_ spits on your _La grotta di Trofonio_! Ptttchooey!!!!


----------



## Aksel

amfortas said:


> Ha! My _Amore ed interesse_ spits on your _La grotta di Trofonio_! Ptttchooey!!!!


Humbug! NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING beats this:


----------



## amfortas

Aksel said:


> Humbug! NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING beats this:


Oh yeah??? Well . . . I . . . I . . .

. . . can't find a video clip of _Amore ed interesse_. 

So instead . . . here are cute puppies and kittens!

There! *That'll* show you!


----------



## mamascarlatti

amfortas said:


> Oh yeah??? Well . . . I . . . I . . .
> 
> . . . can't find a video clip of _Amore ed interesse_.
> 
> So instead . . . here are cute puppies and kittens!
> 
> There! *That'll* show you!


Awesome. I particularly admire the way the director has experimented with every way there is to change a slide on Powerpoint.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> Only four operas got three or more nominations this time....
> 
> Handel - Agrippina
> Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova
> Massenet - Don Quichotte
> Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
> 
> Please rank them (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Handel, _Agrippina_
2. Massenet, _Don Quichotte_


----------



## jhar26

Agrippina. I haven't heard any of the other three.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Handel - Agrippina 7/12
Massenet - Don Quichotte 7/8
Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 5/12
Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 3/11


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-158
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adams - Nixon in China
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Flotow - Martha
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Semele
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Cardillac
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Atys
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Wagner - Rienzi
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Adams - Nixon in China
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Flotow - Martha
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Hindemith - Cardillac
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## AnaMendoza

I'm not voting yet, because I just realized how many complete operas are on YouTube. I should be able to add at least one to my list of choices in two days--I'll even have to make a choice, this time.

So, if anyone is voting for an opera that you know is on YouTube, complete, preferably with English or French subtitles, you might want to mention that...it might help get another vote for it....


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Wagner - Rienzi
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Lully - Atys
Wagner - Rienzi
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar


----------



## sospiro

Adams - Nixon in China
Boito - Nerone
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Giordano - Fedora
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Verdi - Il Corsaro


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Three big H's.*

Handel, _Admeto_
Handel, _Semele_
Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_
Handel, _Partenope_
Handel, _Rodelinda_
Handel, _Teseo_

Hasse, _Cleofide_

Haydn, _Armida_
Haydn, _Il Mondo della Luna_
Haydn, _Orlando Paladino_


----------



## Almaviva

Rossini - Ermione - you really need to pay attention to this one, folks, it is pretty, pretty good!
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
Handel - Rodelinda
Weil - Die Dreigroschenoper - come on, folks, Mack the Knife, anyone?
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Flotow - Martha
Hindemith - Cardillac - another very good one I've been voting for over and over and it doesn't make it, darn!
Lully - Atys
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone - so much fun!
Wagner - Rienzi - it's about time for it to make it.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Nixon in China
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Rodelinda
Handel - Partenope
Lully - Atys
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Wagner - Rienzi 
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

Glinka - A Life for the Tsar

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors

Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> Weil - Die Dreigroschenoper - come on, folks, Mack the Knife, anyone?


Yep ! done !


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Lully - Armide
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Purcell – King Arthur
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Puccini: Le Villi
Floyd: Susannah
Paer: Leonora
Weber: Oberon
(Richard) Strauss: Daphne
Flotow: Martha
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Schubert: Fierrabras


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Rossini Semiramide
Rossini Tancredi
Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata 

All passing that crucial test: Did I enjoy this more than I enjoyed Lulu?


----------



## amfortas

AnaMendoza said:


> All passing that crucial test: Did I enjoy this more than I enjoyed Lulu?


That's strange. Lulu speaks so highly of *you*!


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Rossini - Ermione - you really need to pay attention to this one, folks, it is pretty, pretty good!
> Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
> Handel - Rodelinda
> Weil - Die Dreigroschenoper - come on, folks, Mack the Knife, anyone?
> Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
> Flotow - Martha
> Hindemith - Cardillac - another very good one I've been voting for over and over and it doesn't make it, darn!
> Lully - Atys
> Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone - so much fun!
> Wagner - Rienzi - it's about time for it to make it.


Alma you're going about your pleading in totally the wrong way. 

Choose only one opera or, at a push, one opera per voting period. Too many & we'll just not *see* the begging sentence. Then don't be over-the-top with your pleading - a small please goes a long way.

Bribery & blackmail help as well.


----------



## ooopera

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Flotow - Martha
Hindemith - Cardillac
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## amfortas

sospiro said:


> Alma you're going about your pleading in totally the wrong way.
> 
> Choose only one opera or, at a push, one opera per voting period. Too many & we'll just not *see* the begging sentence. Then don't be over-the-top with your pleading - a small please goes a long way.
> 
> Bribery & blackmail help as well.


Vague promises of naughty favors always work on me.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Alma you're going about your pleading in totally the wrong way.
> 
> *Choose only one opera* or, at a push, one opera per voting period. Too many & we'll just not *see* the begging sentence. Then don't be over-the-top with your pleading - a *small please* goes a long way.
> 
> *Bribery & blackmail* help as well.


I've tried everything, Annie. Nothing ever works.
It's because nobody here loves me like I deserve to be loved.


----------



## AnaMendoza

amfortas said:


> That's strange. Lulu speaks so highly of *you*!


For a moment there, you had me worried that I'd chosen my screen name unwisely.


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

TWELVE operas got three or more nominations this time! :clap:

Adams - Nixon in China 
Flotow - Martha 
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
Handel - Rodelinda 
Hindemith - Cardillac 
Lully - Atys 
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
Wagner - Rienzi 
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini

Please rank your five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch

Adams - Nixon in China 
Hindemith - Cardillac 
Flotow - Martha 
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte


----------



## amfortas

1. Wagner - Rienzi
2. Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
3. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
4. Hindemith - Cardillac
5. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## TxllxT

1.Lully - Atys 
2.Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
3.Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
4.Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
5.Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## sospiro

I only know one so ♫ ta-da ♫

1. Adams - Nixon in China


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Handel – Rodelinda 
2. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
3. Adams - Nixon in China 
4. Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
5. Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Glinka - A Life for the Tsar

Wagner - Rienzi

Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa

Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## ooopera

1. Hindemith - Cardillac
2. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
3. Flotow - Martha 
4. Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
5. Wagner - Rienzi 
6. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


----------



## amfortas

ooopera said:


> 1. Hindemith - Cardillac
> 2. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
> 3. Flotow - Martha
> 4. Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
> 5. Wagner - Rienzi
> 6. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


Just to clarify things for our beloved new member . . . I believe what we're doing in this round is ranking as many nominated operas as we know *up to five* favorites (but no more).

Of course, I did try to rank six myself once, but that was only so I could sneak in a Klingon opera.


----------



## TxllxT

No the rules changed I guess: "Please rank your five faves (*or as many as you can*) in your order of preference" :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

TxllxT said:


> No the rules changed I guess: "Please rank your five faves (*or as many as you can*) in your order of preference" :tiphat:


Which I understood to be directed at people who aren't able to come up with a full five. A bit ambiguous, I'll admit. But I defer to the judgment of the all-wise, all-powerful moderators.


----------



## AnaMendoza

This is a lot of fun!

I think, since I don't know any of the nominated ones, I'll sit this round out, and try to broaden my horizons for the next round of nominations. I just came home from the library with a DVD of Schumann's Genoveva!


----------



## amfortas

AnaMendoza said:


> This is a lot of fun!
> 
> I think, since I don't know any of the nominated ones, I'll sit this round out, and try to broaden my horizons for the next round of nominations. I just came home from the library with a DVD of Schumann's Genoveva!


Let us know what you think of it! I don't know that opera yet, so any thoughts you offer will be news to me.


----------



## ooopera

amfortas said:


> Just to clarify things for our beloved new member . . . I believe what we're doing in this round is ranking as many nominated operas as we know *up to five* favorites (but no more).


Of course! Amfortas, thanks a lot. Then, Zandonai is out this round


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> TWELVE operas got three or more nominations this time! :clap:
> 
> Adams - Nixon in China
> Flotow - Martha
> Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
> Handel - Rodelinda
> Hindemith - Cardillac
> Lully - Atys
> Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
> Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
> Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
> Wagner - Rienzi
> Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
> Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
> 
> Please rank your five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


Wow. Now I'm in trouble. With the exception of Mazeppa that I don't know, and Nixon in China which I do but don't like that much, I love all other ten so it's hard to pick only five and rank them.

OK, I'll do:

1. Wagner - Rienzi 
2. Hindemith - Cardillac 
3. Lully - Atys 
4. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
5. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> TWELVE operas got three or more nominations this time! :clap:
> 
> Adams - Nixon in China
> Flotow - Martha
> Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
> Handel - Rodelinda
> Hindemith - Cardillac
> Lully - Atys
> Strauss (Richard) - Daphne
> Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
> Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
> Wagner - Rienzi
> Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
> Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
> 
> Please rank your five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Handel, _Rodelinda_
2. Richard Strauss, _Daphne_
3. Vivaldi, _Ercole su'l Termodonte _
4. Wagner, _Rienzi_
5. Lully, _Atys_


----------



## jhar26

-1 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
-2 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
-3 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
-4 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
-5 Adams - Nixon in China


----------



## MAuer

I'm only familiar with two of the nominees:
Flotow - Martha
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne

I only know the prayer from _Rienzi_, and don't think it would be fair to vote for the entire opera based on that!


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Wagner - Rienzi 7/18
Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 5/15
Hindemith - Cardillac 4/15
Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 5/10
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 4/12
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 4/11
Adams - Nixon in China 4/10
Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 3/10
Lully - Atys 3/9
Flotow - Martha 3/8
Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 3/6
Handel - Rodelinda 2/10


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-170
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Admeto
Handel - Semele
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Armide
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Random order is ok as well. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Catalani - La Wally
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Purcell – King Arthur
Hasse - Cleofide
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine


----------



## sospiro

156 Massenet - Don Quichotte









Boito - Nerone
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Bellini - Il Pirata
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Weber - Oberon
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## ooopera

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schubert - Fierrabras
Schumann - Genoveva


----------



## Almaviva

Enesco - Oedipe
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Ermione
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Handel - Admeto
Lully - Armide


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel, _Admeto_
Handel, _Semele_
Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_
Handel, _Partenope_
Handel, _Teseo_

Hasse, _Cleofide_

Haydn, _Armida_
Haydn, _Mondo della Luna_
Haydn, _La Infedeltà Delusa_
Haydn, _Orlando Paladino_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann

Donizetti – Rita

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## Almaviva

^Darn, I could have supported five of the above, but I thought they didn't have a chance so didn't vote for them this round. If they don't make it, we need to coordinate our votes for the next round. (La Serva Padrona, I tried to sponsor several times during the 1-100 effort to no avail, nobody else voted for it - although it is so historically important and lots of fun. Rita, Louise, L'Heure Spagnole are all three very good. I almost voted for L'Africaine but I like Dinorah better - both are 100-200 material).


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Puccini: Le Villi
Floyd: Susannah
Paer: Leonora
Weber: Oberon
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Schubert: Fierrabras
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> ^Darn, I could have supported five of the above, but I thought they didn't have a chance so didn't vote for them this round. If they don't make it, we need to coordinate our votes for the next round. (La Serva Padrona, I tried to sponsor several times during the 1-100 effort to no avail, nobody else voted for it - although it is so historically important and lots of fun. Rita, Louise, L'Heure Spagnole all all three very good. I almost voted for L'Africaine but I loke Dinorah better - both are 100-200 material).


I can be bribed ..... what can you offer?


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> I can be bribed ..... what can you offer?


 Wet fish. Delicious.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> ^Darn, I could have supported five of the above, but I thought they didn't have a chance so didn't vote for them this round. If they don't make it, we need to coordinate our votes for the next round. (La Serva Padrona, I tried to sponsor several times during the 1-100 effort to no avail, nobody else voted for it - although it is so historically important and lots of fun. Rita, Louise, L'Heure Spagnole are all three very good. I almost voted for L'Africaine but I like Dinorah better - both are 100-200 material).


How much should I shout ? Such good operas with good pruductions ! I'm pissed off ! 



sospiro said:


> I can be bribed ..... what can you offer?





Almaviva said:


> Wet fish. Delicious.


:lol:


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Wet fish. Delicious.


So you're offering me a wet fish if I nominate/vote for an opera *you* like?

Errmm .... not quite what I had in mind. :lol:


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Lully - Armide
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Purcell – King Arthur
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rossini - Armida
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel, Admeto
Handel, Semele
Handel, Partenope
Lully - Armide
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> So you're offering me a wet fish if I nominate/vote for an opera *you* like?
> 
> Errmm .... not quite what I had in mind. :lol:


 I mean, fish simmering in white wine, thus wet, and delicious.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> I mean, fish simmering in white wine, thus wet, and delicious.


And painful.


----------



## AnaMendoza

De Falla - La Vida Breve
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Rossini - Armida
Rossini Semiramide
Rossini Tancredi
Schubert Fierrabras
Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> I mean, fish simmering in white wine, thus wet, and delicious.


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

Only four operas got three or more nominations this time....

Handel - Admeto 
Lully - Armide 
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
Schubert - Fierrabras

Please rank them (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Almaviva said:


> I mean, fish simmering in white wine, thus wet, and delicious.


----------



## TxllxT

Handel - Admeto 
Lully - Armide


----------



## amfortas

1. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire

Have to leave it at that.


----------



## schigolch

Lully - Armide


----------



## MAuer

_Fierrabras_ is the only one of the four with which I'm familiar.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Lully - Armide 
-2 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
-3 Schubert - Fierrabras


----------



## sospiro

Pass I'm afraid


----------



## mamascarlatti

Handel - Admeto 
Lully - Armide 
Schubert - Fierrabras

I've seen a Streetcar named Desire but I don't like it so I'm not voting for it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pass this time ...


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> I've seen a Streetcar named Desire but I don't like it so I'm not voting for it.


I liked it so much that I actually watched it two times in a row on the day that the mailman delivered the DVD.......Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Almaviva

Handel - Admeto 
Lully - Armide 
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## ooopera

Schubert - Fierrabras


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> Only four operas got three or more nominations this time....
> 
> Handel - Admeto
> Lully - Armide
> Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
> Schubert - Fierrabras
> 
> Please rank them (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Handel, _Admeto_
2. Lully, _Armide_
3. Schubert, _Fierrabras_


----------



## waldvogel

I must *Admeto* that I've never heard any of these operas, and *Fierrabras* chandelier will fall from the ceiling if I vote for one. Who knows, maybe voting would bring on *Armide*geddon!

And as for *A Streetcar Named Desire*, all that I can say is that "I've always depended upon the kindness of strangers."


----------



## AnaMendoza

1. Schubert - Fierrabras
2. Handel - Admeto 
3. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire

A few random unnecessary comments--saw _A Streetcar Named Desire_ live, a number of years ago, and enjoyed it. My knowledge of the others comes from the last few days--discovering this website has sparked my spirit of adventure. (I realize that watching complete works on YouTube is a bit morally iffy--but, believe me, buying isn't an option at this time. (Emphasis on _at this time_.))

I listened to as much of Armide as I could find, this afternoon, and fell in love with it, but can't vote on it, since it wasn't complete. It's the first Lully I've heard in 30+ years, last heard in tiny excerpts in a History of Western Music class.

Fierrabras was my first experience of operatic Schubert--I fell wildly in love with it, too. (Plot? Who cares if it _has_ a plot, anyway?)


----------



## Almaviva

Gaston, suggestion:
Why don't you line up all operas that have gathered two recommendations in previous rounds, and submit this short list for consideration, to see if in subsequent rounds more people will remember them? No obligation to vote for them of course, but you could publish the long list and then following it the short list of operas that almost made it. Maybe people will be reminded of them and in future rounds they'll get three nominations. Because sometimes I feel that worthy candidates are tried, don't make it, and get forgotten.


----------



## amfortas

waldvogel said:


> I must *Admeto* that I've never heard any of these operas, and *Fierrabras* chandelier will fall from the ceiling if I vote for one. Who knows, maybe voting would bring on *Armide*geddon!
> 
> And as for *A Streetcar Named Desire*, all that I can say is that "I've always depended upon the kindness of strangers."


Wow. You went there.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Gaston, suggestion:
> Why don't you line up all operas that have gathered two recommendations in previous rounds, and submit this short list for consideration, to see if in subsequent rounds more people will remember them? No obligation to vote for them of course, but you could publish the long list and then following it the short list of operas that almost made it. Maybe people will be reminded of them and in future rounds they'll get three nominations. Because sometimes I feel that worthy candidates are tried, don't make it, and get forgotten.


I could put a asterisk behind the titles that got two votes earlier, or those that I remember getting them anyway. Re-counting all the votes from page one onwards to see which operas got two nominations throughout the 'competition' is a bit too much for me. Mind you, chances are that soon we'll have to include those with just two nominations anyway if we want to make it to 200.


----------



## AnaMendoza

In my 'let's find operas to listen to, so I don't run out of ones to vote on' project, I'm concentrating on ones that I've seen other people vote on, for that reason.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Lully - Armide 6/11
Schubert - Fierrabras 6/8
Handel - Admeto 5/13
Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 4/5


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-170
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer***
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict***
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream***
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave***
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia***
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles***
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Anna Bolena***
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten***
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide***
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Semele***
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude***
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler***
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah***
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine***
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur***
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko***
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole***
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Armida***
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone***
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi***
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung***
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang***
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae***
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex***
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta***
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny***
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten***

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. I did put a *** behind titles that have come close to being nominated before, but you are under no obligation to vote for them. You don't have to put them in your order of preferrence. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Bellini - Il Pirata
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Weber - Oberon
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## AnaMendoza

De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti -- Anna Bolena
Handel --Semele
Rimski-Korsakov -- The Legend of the Invisible City 
Ravel -- L'heure espagnole
Rossini - Armida
Rossini -- La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini -- Semiramide
Rossini -- Tancredi
Verdi -- I Lombardi alla prima crociata 


I've done some serious listening, since the last vote.

La Pietra del Paragone wasn't even on my radar as one that I'd like to get to know, until I read recommendations of it in this forum. It's an absolute delight.


----------



## MAuer

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Floyd: Susannah
Puccini: Le Villi
Paer: Leonora
Weber: Oberon
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Orff: Die Kluge
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Massenet – Hérodiade
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny***
Rachmaninov - Aleko***
Purcell – King Arthur***
Handel - Semele***
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict***
Puccini - Le Villi
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide***


----------



## waldvogel

Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict***

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 

Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny***

Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet

Prokofiev – The Gambler

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole***

Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo

Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex***


----------



## AnaMendoza

Just a note, that in the last voting round, Anna Bolena, La Pietra del Paragone, and Semele all got two votes, without my vote. So, whoever voted for them, just hold steady. They all deserve it.


----------



## ooopera

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Weber - Oberon
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## sospiro

Auber - Fra Diavolo
Boito - Nerone
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko***
Rossini - Armida***
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel, _Semele_
Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_
Handel, _Partenope_
Handel, _Teseo_

Hasse, _Cleofide_

Haydn, _Armida_
Haydn, _Il Mondo della Luna_
Haydn, _La Infedeltà Delusa_
Haydn, _Orlando Paladino_


----------



## amfortas

AnaMendoza said:


> Just a note, that in the last voting round, Anna Bolena, La Pietra del Paragone, and Semele all got two votes, without my vote. So, whoever voted for them, just hold steady. They all deserve it.


Wow . . . so much arm twisting going on!


----------



## Almaviva

OK, I'll let my arm be twisted by at least two of the above. I also love Anna Bolena and La Pietra del Paragone.

So, let's go:

Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Armida
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédicte
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Enesco - Oedipe

So three of the above have made it already, my vote is the third one for them, this round. These are Anna Bolena, Rossini's Armida, and Béatrice et Bénédicte. The other five above have collected two votes this round, so if someone joins us for any of them, they'll make it too.

My other two:

Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Meyerbeer - Dinorah (this opera is adorable and in my opinion the best Meyerbeer, I don't agree with those who say Les Huguenots is better)


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Glass - Akhnaten
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Semele
Handel - Partenope
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Rossini - Armida
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

Meyerbeer - Dinorah (for Alma )

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Purcell – King Arthur
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
Rossini - Armida
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three or more nominations....

Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
Handel - Semele 
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
Rossini - Armida 
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
Weber - Oberon 
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny

Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch

Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
Rossini - Armida 
Weber - Oberon
Handel - Semele 
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole


----------



## amfortas

1. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
2. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
3. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
4. Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
5. Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny


----------



## sospiro

1. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
2. Rossini - Armida


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole


----------



## ooopera

Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
Weber - Oberon 
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Donizetti - Anna Bolena


----------



## TxllxT

Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
Handel - Semele


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> These operas got three or more nominations....
> 
> Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
> Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
> Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> Handel - Semele
> Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
> Rossini - Armida
> Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
> Weber - Oberon
> Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
> 
> Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Handel, _Semele_


----------



## mamascarlatti

Handel - Semele 
Rossini - Armida 
Weber - Oberon


----------



## waldvogel

Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict
Weill: Mahagonny
Ravel: L'heure espagnole


----------



## MAuer

These are the only two with which I'm familiar:
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Weber: Oberon


----------



## Almaviva

1.Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
2.Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
3.Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
4.Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
5.Rossini - Armida


----------



## AnaMendoza

Handel - Semele 
Donizetti - Anna Bolena
Rossini - Armida 
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole


----------



## AnaMendoza

As I was listening to music, I did some reading of the earlier pages of this thread. No arm-twisting intended, but here's the ones that, unless I was seeing double, got two votes at an earlier stage of the process. 40 of them!

---------------------------1st round, 2 votes
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
Glass - Akhnaten
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Schoenberg - Erwartung,
-----------------------2nd round, 2 votes.
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Glass Akhnaten
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
-----------------------3rd round, 2 votes
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Charpentier (Gustave) – Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
----------------------------------4th round, 2 votes
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Glass - Akhnaten
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
----------------------------5th round, 2 votes
Glass - Akhnaten
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
-------------------------6th round, 2 votes
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Rachmaninov - Aleko
------------------7th round, 2 votes
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Purcell – King Arthur
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rossini – Tancredi 
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
----------------------8th round, 2 votes
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Rossini – Tancredi
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
---------------------9th round, 2 votes
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Handel, Partenope
Hasse, Cleofide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 
Purcell – King Arthur
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini – Tancredi
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
--------------------------------10th round, 2 votes
Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Handel - Partenope
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - Dinorah 
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell – King Arthur
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini -- Tancredi
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Verdi -- I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva

@AnnaMendoza - thanks, that's helpful. Gason (jhar26) did say that he'd just list the most recent ones with 2 votes because it would be too time consuming to go after all the ones that got 2 votes from the beginning of the thread, that's why his list was partial, but sure, any time another member can help the organizer of the vote, the help is appreciated.


----------



## AnaMendoza

I've having a lot of fun with this. As I see things, it can't be taken seriously as an ordered list of the best, because there's no such thing as an ordered list of the best, but it's certainly educational and inspirational.


----------



## Almaviva

AnaMendoza said:


> I've having a lot of fun with this. As I see things, it can't be taken seriously as an ordered list of the best, because there's no such thing as an ordered list of the best, but it's certainly educational and inspirational.


 That's why it is not called an ordered list of the best, but merely the list of TC Most Recommended operas, meaning that these have been recommended by our members more often than others. Before you joined the forum we extensively discussed this aspect, and that's precisely why we settled for calling our list Most Recommended and not Best.


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> That's why it is not called an ordered list of the best, but merely the list of TC Most Recommended operas, meaning that these have been recommended by our members more often than others. Before you joined the forum we extensively discussed this aspect, and that's precisely why we settled for calling our list Most Recommended and not Best.


I'm already curious about what will happen a year from now, when the list is revised. It will be interesting to see what those of us still coming to this site at that point will have learned (myself included) and how our opinions on any number of works may have changed.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> I'm already curious about what will happen a year from now, when the list is revised. It will be interesting to see what those of us still coming to this site at that point will have learned (myself included) and how our opinions on any number of works may have changed.


 Those of us still coming? Are you predicting defections?
I hope we keep all current members and just keep adding more.
I mean, unless people insult Anna Netrebko in which case they'll be banned.:devil:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> I mean, unless people insult Anna Netrebko in which case they'll be banned.:devil:


You mean me ?


----------



## jhar26

-1 Rossini - Armida 
-2 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
-3 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole


----------



## jhar26

*Results + Tiebreaker*

Donizetti - Anna Bolena 7/19
Rossini - Armida 6/13
Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 6/7
Handel - Semele 5/11
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 4/14

*Weber - Oberon 4/8
Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny 4/8*

Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 3/8
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 2/9

As you can see there are 2 operas with the same number of votes and points. So, we'll play a tiebreaker. Which opera do you prefer?

*Weber - Oberon *
........or..........
*Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny*

You have (approximately) 24 hours to vote.


----------



## Almaviva

Pass. I haven't seen these two.


----------



## sospiro

I'll have to pass as well Gaston.


----------



## AnaMendoza

I pass--two that I don't know.


----------



## TxllxT

Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny


----------



## schigolch

Oberon 
.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I know Oberon but not on visual media, so pass for me too ...


----------



## amfortas

Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny


----------



## mamascarlatti

Pass - I've only heard half of Oberon


----------



## waldvogel

"Show me the way to the next whiskey bar" - and while I'm there, I'll cast a vote for Mahagonny.


----------



## jhar26

*Result*

Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny is the winner of our tiebreaker it seems to me...


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-184
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Rossini - Semiramide
Rossini - Tancredi
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

To check out what operas got two nominations in the past (thanks AnaMendoza :tiphat



AnaMendoza said:


> As I was listening to music, I did some reading of the earlier pages of this thread. No arm-twisting intended, but here's the ones that, unless I was seeing double, got two votes at an earlier stage of the process. 40 of them!
> 
> ---------------------------1st round, 2 votes
> Catalani - La Wally
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
> Schoenberg - Erwartung,
> -----------------------2nd round, 2 votes.
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> Glass Akhnaten
> Schoenberg - Erwartung
> Schumann - Genoveva
> -----------------------3rd round, 2 votes
> Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
> Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
> Schoenberg - Erwartung
> Schumann - Genoveva
> ----------------------------------4th round, 2 votes
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
> ----------------------------5th round, 2 votes
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
> -------------------------6th round, 2 votes
> Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Marschner - Der Vampyr
> Ponchielli - La Gioconda
> Rachmaninov - Aleko
> ------------------7th round, 2 votes
> Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
> Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Marschner - Der Vampyr
> Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
> Purcell - King Arthur
> Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
> Rossini - Tancredi
> Schoenberg - Erwartung
> Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
> ----------------------8th round, 2 votes
> De Falla - La Vida Breve
> Giordano - Fedora
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Handel - Partenope
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Marschner: Der Vampyr
> Prokofiev - The Gambler
> Rossini - Tancredi
> Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
> ---------------------9th round, 2 votes
> Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
> Britten - Owen Wingrave
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Enesco - Oedipe
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Handel, Partenope
> Hasse, Cleofide
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
> Leoncavallo: Zaza
> Marschner - Der Vampyr
> Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
> Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
> Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
> Purcell - King Arthur
> Rachmaninov - Aleko
> Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
> Rossini - Tancredi
> Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City
> Schoenberg - Erwartung
> Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
> Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata
> Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
> --------------------------------10th round, 2 votes
> Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
> Britten - Owen Wingrave
> Enesco - Oedipe
> Glass - Akhnaten
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Handel - Partenope
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
> Leoncavallo - Zazà
> Marschner - Der Vampyr
> Meyerbeer - Dinorah
> Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
> Prokofiev - The Gambler
> Puccini - Le Villi
> Purcell - King Arthur
> Rachmaninov - Aleko
> Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
> Rossini -- Tancredi
> Schoenberg - Erwartung
> Verdi -- I Lombardi alla prima crociata
> Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## waldvogel

Verdi: I Lombardi
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: The Gambler
Rimski-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
Rossini: Tancredi


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Bellini - Il Pirata
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Menotti - The Consul
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Mascagni - Iris
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Prokofiev – The Gambler
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Massenet – Hérodiade
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Hasse - Cleofide
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine


----------



## sospiro

Boito - Nerone
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Giordano - Fedora
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Il Corsaro


----------



## MAuer

Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Puccini: Le Villi
Floyd: Susannah
Paer: Leonora
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Orff: Die Kluge
Paisiello: Nina ossia la Finta Pazza
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann
Strauss (Richard); Guntram


----------



## amfortas

Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae


----------



## ooopera

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schumann - Genoveva
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Rossini La Donna del Lago
Rossini La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini Semiramide
Rossini Tancredi
Verdi I Lombardi alla prima crociata


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

Donizetti – Rita

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Ponchielli - La Gioconda

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Giordano - Fedora

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## mamascarlatti

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Prokofiev: The Gambler
Rimski-Korsakov: The Tsar's bride - my new discovery and I love it!
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Il_Penseroso

mamascarlatti said:


> Rimski-Korsakov: The Tsar's bride - my new discovery and I love it!


bravissima mamascarlatti ! :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Britten, _Owen Wingrave_

Gluck, _Paride ed Elena_
Gluck, _Iphigénie en Aulide_

Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_
Handel, _Partenope_
Handel, _Teseo_

Hasse, _Cleofide_

Haydn, _Armida_
Haydn, _Orlando Paladino_

Rossini, _Semiramide_

Ah whatever! Just for the sake of coming up with a few!


----------



## Almaviva

Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - Semiramide
Enescu - Oedipe
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore (a masterpiece!)
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Gomes - Il Guarany
Rossini - Tancredi
Donizetti - Lucretia Borgia


----------



## jhar26

Cavalli - La Calisto
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Purcell – King Arthur
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rossini – Semiramide
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three or more nominations....

Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Owen Wingrave 
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza 
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Rossini - Semiramide 
Rossini - Tancredi 
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata

Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

1. Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide 
2. Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
3. Britten - Owen Wingrave 
4. Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
5. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## schigolch

Rossini – Tancredi 
Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
Rossini – Semiramide 
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## TxllxT

Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide 
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Rossini – Tancredi


----------



## sospiro

1. Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
2. Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
3. Rossini – Semiramide


----------



## jhar26

*IMPORTANT*

I forgot to add The Gambler to our list of operas with three nominations.  To anyone who did already vote: Please vote again. My apologies. (thanks AnaMendoza)

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three or more nominations....

Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Britten - Owen Wingrave 
Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza 
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Prokofiev - The Gambler
Rossini - Semiramide 
Rossini - Tancredi 
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata

Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

Revote (No change):

1. Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide 
2. Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
3. Britten - Owen Wingrave 
4. Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
5. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## mamascarlatti

Britten - Owen Wingrave 
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza


----------



## TxllxT

TxllxT said:


> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Ponchielli - La Gioconda
> Rossini - Tancredi


1-Prokofiev-The Gambler


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *IMPORTANT*
> 
> I forgot to add The Gambler to our list of operas with three nominations.  To anyone who did already vote: Please vote again. My apologies. (thanks AnaMendoza)
> 
> *New Voting Round*
> 
> These operas got three or more nominations....
> 
> Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
> Britten - Owen Wingrave
> Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
> Henze - Boulevard Solitude
> Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
> Ponchielli - La Gioconda
> Prokofiev - The Gambler
> Rossini - Semiramide
> Rossini - Tancredi
> Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
> 
> Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


Britten,_ Owen Wingrave _ 
Gluck, _Iphigénie en Aulide_ 
Ponchielli, _La Gioconda_ 
Rossini, _Tancredi_ 
Verdi, _I Lombardi alla prima crociata_


----------



## schigolch

Rossini – Tancredi 
Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
Rossini – Semiramide 
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## ooopera

Britten - Owen Wingrave
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Rossini – Tancredi
Ponchielli - La Gioconda
Rossini – Semiramide


----------



## mamascarlatti

Gaston please ignore previous vote:

Prokofiev - The Gambler
Britten - Owen Wingrave 
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Ponchielli - La Gioconda


----------



## Almaviva

Rossini – Semiramide 
Rossini – Tancredi 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Prokofiev - The Gambler


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> *IMPORTANT*
> 
> I forgot to add The Gambler to our list of operas with three nominations.  To anyone who did already vote: Please vote again. My apologies. (thanks AnaMendoza)
> 
> Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


No change in mine but just to confirm

1. Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
2. Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza
3. Rossini - Semiramide


----------



## AnaMendoza

Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Rossini – Semiramide
Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
Rossini – Tancredi 

Just a couple of unnecessary comments--the quintet + chorus at the beginning of I Lombardi is one of my guiltiest pleasures, and La Gioconda was the second complete opera I listened to--I got a set of LPs out from the library. I must have been about 17.


----------



## sospiro

AnaMendoza said:


> Just a couple of unnecessary comments--the quintet + chorus at the beginning of I Lombardi is one of my guiltiest pleasures, and La Gioconda was the second complete opera I listened to--I got a set of LPs out from the library. I must have been about 17.


No need to apologise (Gaston is very gentle with us if we stray off topic ). You've identified just why opera is adored.


----------



## amfortas

jhar26 said:


> I forgot to add The Gambler to our list of operas with three nominations.


You gotta' know when to hold 'em. Know when to fold 'em. Know when to walk away. And know when to run.


----------



## MAuer

Paisiello: _Nina ossia la finta pazza_

It's the only one of the 10 with which I'm familiar.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ponchielli - La Gioconda


----------



## jhar26

-1 Rossini – Semiramide 
-2 Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza 
-3 Ponchielli - La Gioconda


----------



## jhar26

*Results + Tiebreaker*

Ponchielli - La Gioconda 9/17
Rossini - Semiramide 6/17
Rossini - Tancredi 6/16
Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 5/14
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 5/9
Britten - Owen Wingrave 4/17

*Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 3/12
Henze - Boulevard Solitude 3/12*

Prokofiev - The Gambler 3/10
Paisello - Nina ossia la finta pazza 3/5

As you can see we have another draw.....

So, which one do you like the most? "Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide" OR
"Henze - Boulevard Solitude"


----------



## schigolch

Henze - Boulevard Solitude


----------



## sospiro

Pass I'm afraid Gaston


----------



## amfortas

Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide (but I'm glad to see them *both* finally make the list!)


----------



## MAuer

Pass -- not familiar with either one.


----------



## TxllxT

Gluck – Iphigénie en Aulide


----------



## mamascarlatti

pass..........


----------



## Almaviva

Pass.............


----------



## ooopera

Henze - Boulevard Solitude


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Have to pass, sorry.


----------



## AnaMendoza

I have to pass. If it ends in another tie, do we go to a coin toss?


----------



## Almaviva

AnaMendoza said:


> I have to pass. If it ends in another tie, do we go to a coin toss?


 It's 2-2 now. I believe that if there is another tie, Gaston casts the decisive vote. If he doesn't know these operas, though, then we're in trouble. Given my obsessive-compulsive personality traits, if this happens, I'll be willing to give both a listen to try and break the tie.

Anyway, given the same traits, I *will* have to listen to all operas in the 101-200 list that I don't know. I just can't stand the notion that I don't know some of the operas recommended by TC. When we did the 1-100 list there were some 6 that I didn't know and I couldn't rest until I got to know them all. It will happen all over again, so, my wallet will hurt again. That's the side effect of these lists, for me.

My unknown ones so far:

Handel - Serse (although I've seen big chunks of it on YouTube but I've never sat down to watch it beginning to end)
Handel - Agrippina
Massenet - Don Quichotte (I have a copy but haven't listened to it yet)
Messiaen - St. François d'Assise
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Schubert - Fierrabras
Handel - Semele
Weill - The rise and fall of the city Mahagonny
Weber - Oberon
Britten - Owen Wingrave
Gluck - Iphigenie en Aulide
Henze - Boulevard Solitude
Paisello - Nina Ossia la finta pazza

Darn, I'm in more trouble than I thought! 12 already to buy, at an average of $30 that's $360!

I hope the last six to complete 200 are operas that I know.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> It's 2-2 now. I believe that if there is another tie, Gaston casts the decisive vote. If he doesn't know these operas, though, then we're in trouble. Given my obsessive-compulsive personality traits, if this happens, I'll be willing to give both a listen to try and break the tie.


I guess we could also disqualify both operas. :lol:


----------



## Aksel

Alma: There is a Fierrabras (from a showing on Arte, I think) on the Youtubes. I posted a link in the streaming media post.


----------



## Almaviva

@Gaston:

And then, the question imposes itself: since we're going so strong, so far up to 194 and still getting sufficient number of operas with 3 or more nominations, why not continue beyond 200? We could try and see how far we can go with 3 nominations. Maybe we'd get to 250. Of course this will put more and more pressure on my wallet.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> I guess we could also disqualify both operas. :lol:


I assume you're kidding - hm... yes, there is a smiley - because they've earned their nominations already... now, seriously, if there is a persistent tie, they should be listed as a tie until someone else sees them both and breaks the tie, in my opinion.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> @Gaston:
> 
> And then, the question imposes itself: since we're going so strong, so far up to 194 and still getting sufficient number of operas with 3 or more nominations, why not continue beyond 200? We could try and see how far we can go with 3 nominations. Maybe we'd get to 250. Of course this will put more and more pressure on my wallet.


Ok by me, but I doubt we'll get to 250 if they need three nominations.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Ok by me, but I doubt we'll get to 250 if they need three nominations.


Yes, but if we stop at, say, 220, so be it. I'm just thinking, if operas can still get 3 nominations after the 200th one, why not list them? They are probably as worthy as others that made it with 3 nominations. Rather than aiming for a round number, maybe the criterion should be: operas that can gather three nominations from our members should be considered in the set of "TC most recommended" operas - whatever that final number is. 209 or 217 or 223, whatever it is. Once we can get no operas with more than 2 nominations, then we stop. What do you think?


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> I assume you're kidding - hm... yes, there is a smiley - because they've earned their nominations already... now, seriously, if there is a persistent tie, they should be listed as a tie until someone else sees them both and breaks the tie, in my opinion.


Of course I'm kidding. If not we would earlier have had a problem if something similar had happened with, say, the Ring and Figaro. :lol:

So, let's call this one a tie until someone else has seen both of them as you suggest.


----------



## Almaviva

Aksel said:


> Alma: There is a Fierrabras (from a showing on Arte, I think) on the Youtubes. I posted a link in the streaming media post.


 Thanks, Aksel. That saves me one purchase - unless I like it so much that I feel I must have it.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Yes, but if we stop at, say, 220, so be it. I'm just thinking, if operas can still get 3 nominations after the 200th one, why not list them? They are probably as worthy as others that made it with 3 nominations. Rather than aiming for a round number, maybe the criterion should be: operas that can gather three nominations from our members should be considered in the set of "TC most recommended" operas - whatever that final number is. 209 or 217 or 223, whatever it is. Once we can get no operas with more than 2 nominations, then we stop. What do you think?


Ok for me, although top 200 or top 250 somehow sounds better than top 219 or top 261.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Ok for me, although top 200 or top 250 somehow sounds better than top 219 or top 261.


 We could handle this by saying:
"TC top 200 most recommended operas" and list all 200 and then publish another post in the bottom of the thread, saying: "supplemental list - these operas have received 3 nominations but not before we closed the 200 - and list them from 201 through... whatever."


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-195
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
185 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
186 Rossini - Semiramide 
187 Rossini - Tancredi 
189 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
190 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
191 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
192 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
194 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
195 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore

*


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> We could handle this by saying:
> "TC top 200 most recommended operas" and list all 200 and then publish another post in the bottom of the thread, saying: "supplemental list - these operas have received 3 nominations but not before we closed the 200 - and list them from 201 through... whatever."


Good idea.


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini - La Donna del Lago
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schumann - Genoveva
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

Oh and by the way, after it's all said and done, we can also add a "second supplemental list" and publish whatever is left from the long list above in alphabetical order by composer (just the way it is already) saying "these operas have received at least one nomination."


----------



## jhar26

This list of operas that got two nominations in previous rounds is provided by the amazing AnaMendoza 

---------------------------1st round, 2 votes
Catalani - La Wally
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
Glass - Akhnaten
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Schoenberg - Erwartung,
-----------------------2nd round, 2 votes.
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Glass Akhnaten
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
-----------------------3rd round, 2 votes
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Charpentier (Gustave) – Louise
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
----------------------------------4th round, 2 votes
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Glass - Akhnaten
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
----------------------------5th round, 2 votes
Glass - Akhnaten
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
-------------------------6th round, 2 votes
Glass - Akhnaten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Rachmaninov - Aleko
------------------7th round, 2 votes
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Glass - Akhnaten
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Purcell – King Arthur
Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
----------------------8th round, 2 votes
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
---------------------9th round, 2 votes
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel, Partenope
Hasse, Cleofide
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 
Purcell – King Arthur
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang 
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
--------------------------------10th round, 2 votes
Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - Dinorah 
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell – King Arthur
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
-----------------------------11th round, 2 votes
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Enescu - Oedipe
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Hasse, Cleofide
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Rimski-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
Rossini La Donna del Lago
Rossini La Pietra del Paragone
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Stiffelio 
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva

Oh my God, the number of worthy candidates left over is mind boggling. I'm reading the entire list and thinking, how come this one hasn't made it? And this one? And this one?

Just for my information and future strategies, let me list the ones I'm really surprised about them still being out there:

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Britten - Albert Herring
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Enesco - Oedipe
Floyd - Susannah
Giordano - Fedora
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Halévy - Clari
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Massenet – Cendrillon
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc – Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell – King Arthur
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schumann - Genoveva
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Amazing! Some 75 more that in my opinion are top 200 material but haven't made it.
I guess we *should* be able to go at least to top 250.

I'll abandon all strategies and just try and list the 10 in the above list that I consider to be *really* tops.

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti – Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti – Rita
Enesco - Oedipe
Gomes - Il Guarany
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Rossini – La Donna del Lago
Rossini – La Gazza Ladra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio

Oops still in the 30's. So now what? Painful cuts!!!


Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Gomes - Il Guarany
Leo - L'Alidoro
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Szymanowski - Król Roger

Down to 14

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Gomes - Il Guarany
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone

11. I just can't cut another one. These are all at least top 150 material in my opinion. But OK, I'll cut Zoroastre just because it's more opera-ballet than plain opera. So, after much back-and-forth, here is my vote for this round:

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Gomes - Il Guarany
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone


----------



## sospiro

Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Giordano - Fedora
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Purcell – King Arthur
Puccini - Le Villi
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Massenet – Hérodiade
Hasse - Cleofide
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise


----------



## amfortas

Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae


----------



## schigolch

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Bellini - Il Pirata
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Menotti - The Consul
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Mascagni - Iris
Cimarosa . Il matrimonio segretoa
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Rossini – La Donna del Lago


----------



## Almaviva

Hey, what the heck? It doesn't seem that there is such thing as _Nina osia la finta pazza_ (Nina, or the fake madwoman) but rather Paisiello's _Nina, o sia la pazza per amore_ (Nina, or the madwoman for love - crazy for love, or crazy because of love, I guess is the best translation). And worse, I couldn't find any recording of this opera, just the published score. Bummer!


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> Hey, what the heck? It doesn't seem that there is such thing as _Nina osia la finta pazza_ (Nina, or the fake madwoman) but rather Paisiello's _Nina, o sia la pazza per amore_ (Nina, or the madwoman for love - crazy for love, or crazy because of love, I guess is the best translation). And worse, I couldn't find any recording of this opera, just the published score. Bummer!


Really? Not even this one? I remember there was talk of this not long ago.


----------



## Almaviva

At least it's not offered by Amazon. If you know of a source, please let me know - and Gaston, we should correct the title of the opera.


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> At least it's not offered by Amazon. If you know of a source, please let me know - and Gaston, we should correct the title of the opera.


I found another recording.
You are most welcome.

EDIT: There are some more recordings on ArkivMusic, but the DVD seems to be out of print.


----------



## ooopera

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Purcell – King Arthur
Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Schumann - Genoveva


----------



## mamascarlatti

The DVD of Nina is available from Amazon UK, but it is expensive:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Paisiello-Nina-DVD-Cecilia-Bartoli/dp/B00009AHMD/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313878091&sr=8-2


----------



## Almaviva

Aksel said:


> I found another recording.
> You are most welcome.
> 
> EDIT: There are some more recordings on ArkivMusic, but the DVD seems to be out of print.


 Thanks. I'm willing to buy it, but do you know if the libretto is included?


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> The DVD of Nina is available from Amazon UK, but it is expensive:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Paisiello-...AHMD/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313878091&sr=8-2


 OK, I bought it. I had to act fast, it was the last one left.


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> Thanks. I'm willing to buy it, but do you know if the libretto is included?


Kein anung.


----------



## Almaviva

Aksel said:


> Kein anung.


 Huh? Language failure. But never mind, I've just purchased the last DVD left in the Amazon.uk.co site. And I have corrected the title of the work here and in the master thread.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona

Donizetti – Rita

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Schoenberg - Erwartung

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> Huh? Language failure. But never mind, I've just purchased the last DVD left in the Amazon.uk.co site. And I have corrected the title of the work here and in the master thread.


Sorry. Language failure on my part as well. There was supposed to be an h in there as well. And that would have been German for "I have no idea".


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cherubini – Médée
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Purcell – King Arthur
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Cherubini - Médée
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Almaviva

I think only Natalie and I have seen Il Burbero di Buon Cuore so it's kind of hopeless that we'll make it gather 3 nominations. Maybe schigolch has seen it as well since the man has seen *everything.*! I consider it to be a masterpiece but stopped voting for it out of finding the vote useless and a rather symbolic act since it never went above two votes. 

What surprises me is that we still have two operas by - gulp, a certain Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, of all people!!! - floating out there, both are very good, and nobody is voting for them. And a third one, which I didn't support because it is arguably the only opera by Mozart that I don't find that good (very convoluted plot).

I'm not counting accurately but I don't see anything making 3 votes this round which worries me. And the funny thing is, I could be supporting a large number of operas that have been nominated above by others, but we all keep focusing on a different subset which is what causes the low votes. I guess there's no way to avoid this. Unless I postpone my vote until I have a better idea of the field for the round and then support some that others have mentioned and I think are worthy of getting three votes.


----------



## MAuer

Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Puccini: Le Villi
Floyd: Susannah
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann
Orff: Die Kluge
Strauss (Richard): Guntram

As much as I like Paer's _Leonora_, I'm going to leave it out of future voting rounds. I seem to be the only one familiar with it, and the audio recording issued by Decca in 1979 has been unavailable for some time. The only other recording, of a 1980 Zürich Opera production in Winterthur, is available from a questionable source (which, since JK sings Florestano, is the only reason I haven't purchased it).


----------



## schigolch

Almaviva said:


> I think only Natalie and I have seen Il Burbero di Buon Cuore so it's kind of hopeless that we'll make it gather 3 nominations. Maybe schigolch has seen it as well since the man has seen *everything.*! I consider it to be a masterpiece but stopped voting for it out of finding the vote useless and a rather symbolic act since it never went above two votes.


I haven't seen everything , but in this case I did watched a live staging of _Il Burbero di Buon Cuore_ at Teatro Real, a few years ago. But I will never vote this opera for a list of 1000 titles, let alone one of only 200....


----------



## sospiro

I feel like I'm wasting my nominations for _Le Roi de Lahore_ or _L'Amore dei tre Re_ as I don't think anyone else knows or chooses them.


----------



## AnaMendoza

MAuer said:


> Rossini: La Donna del Lago
> Puccini: Le Villi
> Floyd: Susannah
> Marschner: Der Vampyr
> Leoncavallo: Zaza
> Kienzl: Der Evangelimann
> Orff: Die Kluge
> Strauss (Richard): Guntram
> 
> As much as I like Paer's _Leonora_, I'm going to leave it out of future voting rounds. I seem to be the only one familiar with it, and the audio recording issued by Decca in 1979 has been unavailable for some time. The only other recording, of a 1980 Zürich Opera production in Winterthur, is available from a questionable source (which, since JK sings Florestano, is the only reason I haven't purchased it).


I'd say, as long as you're voting for less than 10, leave it on. Every round you vote for it raises our awareness of it, which might help in the future--it's bound to be recorded again some time or other.


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - Albert Herring--
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Gounod Mireille
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Pergolesi La Serva Padrona
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Rossini La Donna del Lago
Rossini La Pietra del Paragone
Schumann Genoveva


----------



## TxllxT

sospiro said:


> I feel like I'm wasting my nominations for _Le Roi de Lahore_ or _L'Amore dei tre Re_ as I don't think anyone else knows or chooses them.


The same with my beloved Prokofiev operas


----------



## waldvogel

Schumann: Genoveva
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Meyerbeer: Le prophete


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> I feel like I'm wasting my nominations for _Le Roi de Lahore_ or _L'Amore dei tre Re_ as I don't think anyone else knows or chooses them.


I'm getting familiar with "Le Roi de Lahore" at the moment. But I think I prefer le Cid or Cendrillon, and I still don't know them well enough to nominate them.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> I feel like I'm wasting my nominations for _Le Roi de Lahore_ or _L'Amore dei tre Re_ as I don't think anyone else knows or chooses them.


 Sorry, sospiro, no offense intended, we can't argue with taste, but I do know _Le Roi de Lahore_, and haven't supported it because I've moniked it Le Roi de La *Bore*.:devil:


----------



## Almaviva

schigolch said:


> I haven't seen everything , but in this case I did watched a live staging of _Il Burbero di Buon Cuore_ at Teatro Real, a few years ago. But I will never vote this opera for a list of 1000 titles, let alone one of only 200....


 Dear sir, you must have seen a very bad production. Mozart himself loved this opera (and contributed two arias to it). Here, watch this and get back to us on it:










Shame on you, good sir.  (Tongue-in-cheek). The man was from your country, for Pete's sake! He was called The Valencian Mozart!

Edit - Hmm... this *is* from Teatro Real so chances are it's the same production you saw! And you didn't like this lively, fun, uplifting opera?

And besides, the soprano is cute!


----------



## schigolch

I have even watched live more operas by Martín y Soler, like _L'arbore di Diana_ or _Una cosa rara_, also written by Lorenzo Da Ponte, in rather dull and boring evenings.

Never understood better Mozart's talent than when watching those operas.


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three or more nominations....

Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
Marschner - Der Vampyr 
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
Purcell - King Arthur 
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
Schoenberg - Erwartung 
Schumann - Genoveva

Please rank your top five faves (or as many as you can) in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## Air

1. Schumann - Genoveva 
2. Schoenberg - Erwartung
3. Purcell – King Arthur
4. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine


----------



## amfortas

1. Schoenberg - Erwartung
2. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
3. Marschner - Der Vampyr


----------



## schigolch

Marschner - Der Vampyr 
Rossini – La Donna del Lago 
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
Schoenberg - Erwartung


----------



## MAuer

Rossini: La Donna del Lago
Marschner: Der Vampyr


----------



## sospiro

1. Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
2. Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone


----------



## TxllxT

Purcell – King Arthur


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
2. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
3. Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
4. Rossini – La Donna del Lago 
5. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona


----------



## AnaMendoza

Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
Rossini – La Donna del Lago 
Schumann - Genoveva 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona


----------



## ooopera

Schoenberg - Erwartung
Schumann - Genoveva
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
Purcell – King Arthur


----------



## Almaviva

Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
Schumann - Genoveva 
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto


----------



## Almaviva

schigolch said:


> I have even watched live more operas by Martín y Soler, like _L'arbore di Diana_ or _Una cosa rara_, also written by Lorenzo Da Ponte, in rather dull and boring evenings.
> 
> Never understood better Mozart's talent than when watching those operas.


But, but, but... the soprano is cute!


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Sorry, sospiro, no offense intended, we can't argue with taste, but I do know _Le Roi de Lahore_, and haven't supported it because I've moniked it Le Roi de La *Bore*.:devil:


Are you making your judgement on your opinion of the DVD? I haven't seen it. My enjoyment comes mainly from listening to this.










I think Sherrill Milnes is wonderful on here.


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> Are you making your judgement on your opinion of the DVD? I haven't seen it. My enjoyment comes mainly from listening to this.
> 
> I think Sherrill Milnes is wonderful on here.


Sherrill Milnes is always wonderful!!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
-2 Purcell – King Arthur


----------



## jhar26

*Results + Tiebreaker*

Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 6/15
Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 6/11
Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 5/11
Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 4/15

*Rossini - La Donna del Lago 4/11
Schoenberg - Erwartung 4/11
Schumann - Genoveva 4/11*

Purcell - King Arthur 4/5
Marschner - Der Vampyr 3/7

You see that we have a three way draw - Rossini - La Donna del Lago, Schoenberg - Erwartung and Schumann - Genoveva. which one gets your vote?


----------



## TxllxT

pass.......


----------



## MAuer

Rossini: _La Donna del Lago_


----------



## schigolch

Rossini – La Donna del Lago


----------



## amfortas

Schoenberg - Erwartung


----------



## mamascarlatti

Rossini - La Donna del lago


----------



## ooopera

Schoenberg - Erwartung


----------



## Almaviva

Genoveva...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Schumann, _Genoveva_


----------



## Air

Schumann, most definitely! A shout out to ol' Schoenberg though.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Schoenberg - Erwartung


----------



## AnaMendoza

La Donna del Lago


----------



## sospiro

pass ...........


----------



## jhar26

*Results Tiebreaker*

Rossini - La Donna del Lago 4 votes
Schoenberg - Erwartung 3 votes
Schumann - Genoveva 3 votes


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-204
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
185 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
186 Rossini - Semiramide 
187 Rossini - Tancredi 
189 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
190 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
191 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
192 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
194 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
195 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
196 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
197 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
198 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
199 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
200 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
201 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
201 Schumann - Genoveva 
203 Purcell - King Arthur 
204 Marschner - Der Vampyr

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Adès - The Tempest
Boito - Nerone
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise (I've just finished listening to this and I can't believe it's not in the top 200 - I love it)
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel - Partenope
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Massenet – Le Cid
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Rameau - Zoroastre
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Donizetti – Rita

Meyerbeer - Dinorah

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise

Giordano - Fedora (Not yet !?)

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Massenet – Hérodiade
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Hasse - Cleofide
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
Catalani - La Wally


----------



## waldvogel

We've now reached the point where the operas listed fall into three categories:

Category 1: I don't know it at all , or only one fragment of it. (96%)
Category 2: I know it and I don' t think it should make the top 1000 operas (2%)
Category 3: I know it and I like it. (2%)

So my nominations are:

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden


----------



## Air

Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Rameau - Zoroastre
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé


----------



## AnaMendoza

waldvogel said:


> We've now reached the point where the operas listed fall into three categories:
> 
> ....
> Category 2: I know it and I don' t think it should make the top 1000 operas (2%)
> ....


With no intent to hassle, I'd love to hear which those are. ( I know they're someone else's beloved ones, but that's life.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Come on folks! Only three Handel operas left. I command all to have them in this list! Go, go, go!

Handel, _Il Pastor Fido_
Handel, _Partenope_
Handel, _Teseo_

Rameau, _Dardanus_
Rameau, _Hyppolite et Aricie_
Rameau, _Les fêtes d'Hébé_
Rameau, _Les Paladins_
Rameau, _Platée_
Rameau, _Zoroastre_

Spohr, _Faust_


----------



## waldvogel

AnaMendoza said:


> With no intent to hassle, I'd love to hear which those are. ( I know they're someone else's beloved ones, but that's life.)


I've seen _La voix humaine_ by Poulenc, and I just can't deal with a one-character opera where the protagonist sings into a telephone for the entire production. The music wasn't bad, but it also wasn't good enough to overcome the complete lack of drama.

I also saw _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ by Britten, and found it to be a tremendous disappointment. Take a first-rate Shakespeare comedy, have the music composed by one of the greatest composers of the twentieth century, and what do you get? Enough of the Shakespeare to make the plot totally confusing, almost completely eliminating the touring troupe of actors from the plot. A bit of good music for the Titania-Oberon scenes, but lots of music for the four lovers that I found dreary and repetitive. A really irritating theme that reminded me of a Theremin every time the scene changed, which if you know the plot, is quite often. After about half an hour of this all I could think of was Mendelssohn...


----------



## amfortas

waldvogel said:


> I've seen _*La voix humaine*_ by Poulenc, and I just can't deal with a one-character opera where the protagonist sings into a telephone for the entire production . . . I also saw _*A Midsummer Night's Dream*_ by Britten, and found it to be a tremendous disappointment.


Oh well . . . 

*Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream*
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
Pfitzner - Palestrina
*Poulenc - La Voix Humaine*
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae


----------



## MAuer

Floyd: Susannah
Puccini: Le Villi
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Kienzl; Der Evangelimann
Orff: Die Kluge
Strauss (Richard): Guntram
Paer: Leonora

With reference to Paer's opera, I finally found some excerpts on YouTube, in case anyone is curious. I'll warn you in advance that the video, set to the Decca recording, is boring (images of some of the artists involved shown over and over and over), and that it's lengthy (nearly 15 minutes). The person responsible also didn't do the world's greatest editing job -- the Leonora/Florestano duet, "Dolce sposo," is abruptly cut off before the music launches into the opera's concluding scene. And the soprano you'll hear most frequently is not Edita Gruberova but Urszula Koszut; Gruberova sings the smaller role of Marcellina.


----------



## ooopera

Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
Glass – Satygraha
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Stockhausen - Licht cycle


----------



## Almaviva

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adès - Powder Her Face
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Gomes - Il Guarany
Leo - L'Alidoro
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Rossini - Ermione


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - Albert Herring--
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti Rita
Gay - The Beggar's Opera--
Gounod Mireille
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Verdi Stiffelio

I'm not sure if I'd have considered _The Beggar's Opera_ eligible for nomination, but since it made the original list, it's:

A: enjoyable
B: extremely historically important


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini – Médée
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

AnaMendoza said:


> Britten - Albert Herring--
> De Falla - La Vida Breve
> Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
> Donizetti Rita
> Gay - The Beggar's Opera--
> Gounod Mireille
> Heggie - Dead Man Walking
> Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
> Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City
> Verdi Stiffelio
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd have considered _The Beggar's Opera_ eligible for nomination, but since it made the original list, it's:
> 
> A: enjoyable
> B: extremely historically important


Oops, I'm sorry that I forgot to post your list of the 2 vote getters for this round. No point in posting it at this late stage of this round, but (if there is one) I'll remember to include it for the next one.


----------



## AnaMendoza

jhar26 said:


> Oops, I'm sorry that I forgot to post your list of the 2 vote getters for this round. No point in posting it at this late stage of this round, but (if there is one) I'll remember to include it for the next one.


I'll be doing it.  Might be changing the format, though.


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These three operas got three or more nominations....

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
Rameau - Zoroastre 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride

Please rank them in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
2. Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
3. Rameau - Zoroastre


----------



## sospiro

Pass .....


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> Pass .....


Same here...


----------



## TxllxT

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
Rameau - Zoroastre 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
(easy copy, paste)


----------



## Almaviva

1. Zorastre
2. Louise
Haven't seen The Tsar's Bride

By the way, I just saw Adès' _The Tempest_ and it is very good. I may support it in future rounds.


----------



## MAuer

Another pass.


----------



## AnaMendoza

A pass, plus padding, because the forum doesn't approve of brevity......


----------



## amfortas

Pass (pass pass).


----------



## ooopera

Pass ... And now I am lengthening my post heh ... I just realized that you can't just wrote down yes or no. Or pass


----------



## amfortas

ooopera said:


> Pass ... And now I am lengthening my post heh ... I just realized that you can't just wrote down yes or no. Or pass


Or "Huh?"

Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> Or "Huh?"
> 
> Believe me, I've tried.


But you can say Huh???????


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> But you can say Huh???????


Huh???????


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> These three operas got three or more nominations....
> 
> Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
> Rameau - Zoroastre
> Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
> 
> Please rank them in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Rameau, _Zoroastre_
2. R-K, _Tsar's Bride_


----------



## jhar26

*Results + tiebreaker*

Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 4/7
Rameau - Zoroastre 4/7
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 47

Please vote for the one you like the most.

Is there any point in continuing after this? I doubt if we'll get more operas with three or more nominations, and even if we do it's doubtfull if other members would know them and thus be able to vote for them in the next voting round...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Rameau, _Zoroastre_

No more votes? I need my medication soon.


----------



## AnaMendoza

jhar26 said:


> Is there any point in continuing after this? I doubt if we'll get more operas with three or more nominations, and even if we do it's doubtfull if other members would know them and thus be able to vote for them in the next voting round...


I'm not sure at all that we've reached the end of the line. I noticed with interest that _Zoroastre _and _The Tsar's Bride_ had never received more than one vote in a round, before this last round.


----------



## Almaviva

You mean, after the tie-breaker, we still have these three tied? I'd just list them as a tie. Or else, would break their tie by looking at how early they made a nomination (keep reading, you'll understand this point later).

In any case, of these three, I like Zoroastre better than Louise and I haven't seen the R-K so may vote remains Zoroastre.

Now, for the other issue:

We have had revival rounds - after some slow rounds, we got one with some 10 operas with three nominations, so, I'd try a bit longer until it is really clear that there aren't more 3-nomination operas.

At that point, I think AnaMendoza who has demonstrated a taste for this could tally what operas received the most nominations in previous rounds from different people (she would eliminate all repeat votes from the same person) without ever making the 3-nomination threshold in a single round. It would be fair to extend the list from that point on using this calculation (which might put some 40 more operas in some sort of order) and then end it.

If an opera was nominated at least once by several different people, I think it is an indication of quality, even if those people didn't do it in the same round.

Having an opera receiving nominations from the same person several times wouldn't be enough, but having it remembered by several different people, just not simultaneously, in my opinion would be a valid way to rank it.

People may object to the change of methodology mid-way.

I wouldn't worry about it. We've done it a few times especially during the early days of the top 100 project. 

I still see the proposed methodology change for the bottom of the list as a ranking.

Because see, the way we did it, the operas that are really above others were more remembered in earlier rounds, thus making the top 204 or whatever, then these were crossed out, so the remaining ones had a bigger chance of being remembered in subsequent rounds (less competition) but shouldn't be considered as high as those who made it first. 

So what we did so far is correct, independently of the fact that some operas were remembered multiple times but not simultaneously. It is correct because presumably those that did make it through simultaneous nominations earned their place by being considered *for that chunk* of spots (meaning, I might not nominate opera A among the 1-10 or 11-20, but I do think it is good enough to be among the 21-30 and others think like me at that point, which justifies it getting into the 21-30).

But then when you get this process to its last legs, you're still left with a number of operas that should be ranked above those from the original list that were never remembered.

We could even establish an additional criterion for tie breakers - earlier nomination would be weighed more heavily than later nomination (e.g. opera A was remembered when chunk 121-130 was being considered, indicating higher quality than opera B that was only remembered when chunk 191-200 was being considered).

We could do this additional ranking at the end of the process until the point when there is no more way to break ties, at which point it doesn't make sense to proceed.

But as long as ties *can* be broken, why not continue? After all, we came up with an original list (in itself a nomination) and our exercise aims at separating these say, 350 some operas (I don't know exactly how many were in the original list) in a way that indicates which ones are more recommended than others by our members. As long as there are statistical aspects to support that opera A has been more recommended than opera B, it's OK to continue to rank, in my opinion.

Say we get to top 280 and there are some 70 left.

Then we list those 70 as an appendix - "these operas were listed in our original list of notable operas but never made it through the earlier rounds." 

We'd end up with the most comprehensive of such rankings in the web, which is in itself an accomplishment (rival sites rarely go above 100).


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Now, for the other issue:
> 
> We have had revival rounds - after some slow rounds, we got one with some 10 operas with three nominations, so, I'd try a bit longer until it is really clear that there aren't more 3-nomination operas.
> 
> At that point, I think AnaMendoza who has demonstrated a taste for this could tally what operas received the most nominations in previous rounds from different people (she would eliminate all repeat votes from the same person) without ever making the 3-nomination threshold in a single round. It would be fair to extend the list from that point on using this calculation (which might put some 40 more operas in some sort of order) and then end it.
> 
> If an opera was nominated at least once by several different people, I think it is an indication of quality, even if those people didn't do it in the same round.
> 
> Having an opera receiving nominations from the same person several times wouldn't be enough, but having it remembered by several different people, just not simultaneously, in my opinion would be a valid way to rank it.


No reason to make it that complicated. Once operas no longer get three nominations we could bring down the limit to two. Much simpler, and probably the same results in terms of which ones make it.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> No reason to make it that complicated. Once operas no longer get three nominations we could bring down the limit to two. Much simpler, and probably the same results in terms of which ones make it.


True. As usual, I'm long winded and complicated and you're crystal clear and direct. That's why we need you, Gaston!:tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-206
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
185 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
186 Rossini - Semiramide 
187 Rossini - Tancredi 
189 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
190 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
191 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
192 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
194 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
195 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
196 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
197 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
198 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
199 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
200 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
201 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
201 Schumann - Genoveva 
203 Purcell - King Arthur 
204 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
205 Rameau - Zoroastre 
206 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
206 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride

*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Donizetti - Rita
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Giordano - Fedora
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea


----------



## waldvogel

My twopence or zwei pfennigs worth:

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden


----------



## AnaMendoza

Just for fun:


Operas that got two votes in the last voting period:
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti Rita
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel, Partenope
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau, Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau, Hyppolite et Aricie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle 
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi Stiffelio


Operas that have gotten two votes in the 100 and up voting period, marked with one asterisk for each round that they received two votes.

****Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
*Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
*Catalani - La Wally
*Cherubini – Médée
**De Falla - La Vida Breve
*****Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
**Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
*Donizetti Rita
***Enesco - Oedipe
**Giordano - Fedora
************Glass - Akhnaten
*****Handel - Partenope
**Hasse, Cleofide
*****Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
*Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
****Leoncavallo - Zazà
*Ligeti - Le Grande Macabre
*Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore 
**Meyerbeer - Dinorah 
*Monteverdi Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
*Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
**Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
**Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
**Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 
**Puccini - Le Villi
*****Rachmaninov - Aleko
*Rameau, Les fêtes d'Hébé
*Rameau, Hyppolite et Aricie
**Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
*Rimski-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
***Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
*Stockhausen - Licht cycle 
***Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
***Verdi - Stiffelio
*******Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> True. As usual, I'm long winded and complicated and you're crystal clear and direct. That's why we need you, Gaston!:tiphat:


:lol:

We do love you though!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Cherubini – Médée
Glass - Akhnaten
Handel, Partenope - come on people, it's wonderful
Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore 
Massenet – Le Cid
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Rameau - Les Paladins
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## sospiro

Boito - Nerone
Giordano - Fedora
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Verdi - Il Corsaro
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano


----------



## AnaMendoza

De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti Rita
Gounod Mireille
Massenet Le Cid
Mozart Der Schauspieldirector
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Verdi Il Corsaro
Verdi Stiffelio

--I was ready to argue that Mozart's _Impressario_ didn't belong on the list, being not an opera but a few concert arias strung on a feeble thread of a plot. Then I listened some more, and some more, and over and over again.....and then I totally forgot my argument.


----------



## Almaviva

Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - Rita
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di buon cuore
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Adès - The Tempest
Adès - Powder her face


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini – Médée
Giordano - Fedora
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Donizetti – Rita

Meyerbeer - The Prophet

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Giordano - Fedora

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors

Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun


----------



## ooopera

Glass – Satygraha
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Air

Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé


----------



## Almaviva

I see that Rita and Le Grand Macabre have made it already. Nice.


----------



## ooopera

Almaviva said:


> I see that Rita and Le Grand Macabre have made it already. Nice.


Great! I've voted for Le Grand Macabre in every round


----------



## MAuer

Floyd - Susannah
Puccini - Le Villi
Leoncavallo - Zaza
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting Round*

These operas got three nominations....

Donizetti - Rita 
Giordano - Fedora 
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
Verdi - Il Corsaro

Please rank them in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

1. Verdi - Il Corsaro 
2. Giordano - Fedora
3. Donizetti – Rita


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Verdi - Il Corsaro 
2. Giordano - Fedora
3. Donizetti – Rita


----------



## Almaviva

To my profound shame, Il Corsaro is one of the few Verdi operas that I don't know.

So, ranking the other three:

Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
Giordano - Fedora
Donizetti - Rita


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> To my profound shame, Il Corsaro is one of the few Verdi operas that I don't know.


If I could offer a word of advice? 
Don't rate the opera on what I think is the only available DVD, I've got it & it's poor.










Listen to this Gardelli if you can & base your opinion on that.


----------



## ooopera

Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre


----------



## Almaviva

@ Gaston

In spite of your direct approaches which thoroughly defeat my convoluted ones, I'm still upset at an aspect of our polls, in the name of fairness.

We're trying to establish the Talk Classical recommended ranking of operas.

The fact that several different members recommend an opera, but just fail to do it *simultaneously,* should still make of this opera one that our membership corps recommends. 

We've been voting out of a larger list, with initial recommendations that would take only one member to make it.

I suggest that at some point, we gather all the operas that have earned three or more recommendations by three or more different members (not counting the ones that were repeatedly proposed by the same member - or rather, counting that member's repeated recommendations of the same opera as just one recommendation) in previous rounds, and we say - "OK, folks, it's time to make these ones earn their rightful spots in our list - let's pick only from these that have already demonstrated their mettle by being recommended by three or more different members, and rank them, *then* we'll move on to the ones with only two recommendations."


----------



## amfortas

1. Pass
2. Pass
3. Pass
4. I need to think about this one.


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> If I could offer a word of advice?
> Don't rate the opera on what I think is the only available DVD, I've got it & it's poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this Gardelli if you can & base your opinion on that.


That is exactly what I was going to say.

Hope Annie doesn't mind me reproducing her masterly plot summary for Il Corsaro:



> Corrado: "Dearest Medora who has been waiting for me to return, I rescued this girl from a harem & then she saved my life but she's just a friend, honest". Medora: "Of course dearest. Thank you Gulnara but I have taken poison anyway" *Group hug* Corrado: "Now I'll just throw myself off this cliff"


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> Hope Annie doesn't mind me reproducing her masterly plot summary for Il Corsaro:


 Pretty funny but this is just act III scene III. It doesn't include the Pasha. Can Annie please include a word or two about the Pasha?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Giordano - Fedora
Donizetti – Rita


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> Pretty funny but this is just act III scene III. It doesn't include the Pasha. Can Annie please include a word or two about the Pasha?




This is where Seid (Pasha) sings about the 100 virgins he's got in his harem & who are at his disposal, but the only one he wants is Gulnara, who doesn't want him. (And no I don't know Gulnara's 'vital statistics')


----------



## AnaMendoza

1. Verdi - Il Corsaro 
2. Donizetti – Rita


----------



## MAuer

Another pass.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting Round*
> 
> These operas got three nominations....
> 
> Donizetti - Rita
> Giordano - Fedora
> Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
> Verdi - Il Corsaro
> 
> Please rank them in your order of preference. Two days from now I'll post the results. :tiphat:


1. Donizetti, _Riza_
2. Verdi, _Il Corsaro_
3. Giordano, _Fedora_


----------



## AnaMendoza

I read somewhere recently, but can't remember where, that the problem with _Il Corsaro_ is that any company with the vocal resources to do it properly would choose to do a different, (_i.e._ better) Verdi opera instead. Of course--that's not much of a criticism; it's like saying that a sculpture isn't quite up to Michelangelo's usual standard.


----------



## jhar26

Giordano - Fedora 

It's the only one of these four that I've heard.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> @ Gaston
> 
> In spite of your direct approaches which thoroughly defeat my convoluted ones, I'm still upset at an aspect of our polls, in the name of fairness.
> 
> We're trying to establish the Talk Classical recommended ranking of operas.
> 
> The fact that several different members recommend an opera, but just fail to do it *simultaneously,* should still make of this opera one that our membership corps recommends.
> 
> We've been voting out of a larger list, with initial recommendations that would take only one member to make it.
> 
> I suggest that at some point, we gather all the operas that have earned three or more recommendations by three or more different members (not counting the ones that were repeatedly proposed by the same member - or rather, counting that member's repeated recommendations of the same opera as just one recommendation) in previous rounds, and we say - "OK, folks, it's time to make these ones earn their rightful spots in our list - let's pick only from these that have already demonstrated their mettle by being recommended by three or more different members, and rank them, *then* we'll move on to the ones with only two recommendations."


That sounds like A LOT of work to me, Alma. Not just going over 45 pages plus of counting votes, but actually having to make seperate lists of what each member voted for at what point sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Giordano - Fedora 6/10
Donizetti - Rita 6/8
Verdi - Il Corsaro 4/10
Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 2/4


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-211
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
185 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
186 Rossini - Semiramide 
187 Rossini - Tancredi 
189 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
190 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
191 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
192 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
194 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
195 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
196 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
197 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
198 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
199 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
200 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
201 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
201 Schumann - Genoveva 
203 Purcell - King Arthur 
204 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
205 Rameau - Zoroastre 
206 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
206 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
208 Giordano - Fedora 
209 Donizetti - Rita 
210 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
211 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Auber - Fra Diavolo
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini - Médée
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Enesco - Oedipe
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Partenope
Handel - Teseo
Hasse - Cleofide
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Cid
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rameau - Platée
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Stiffelio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Two days from now we'll move on to the next phase. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26

AnaMendoza's list of the 2 vote getters.....

Operas that got two votes in the last voting period:

Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Cherubini – Médée
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Glass - Akhnaten
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di buon cuore
Massenet – Le Cid
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Verdi - Stiffelio


Operas that have gotten two votes in the 100 and up voting period, marked with one asterisk for each round that they received two votes.

*****Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
*Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
*Catalani - La Wally
**Cherubini – Médée
**De Falla - La Vida Breve
******Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
***Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
***Enesco - Oedipe
**Giordano - Fedora
*************Glass - Akhnaten
*****Handel - Partenope
**Hasse, Cleofide
******Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
**Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
****Leoncavallo - Zazà
**Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore 
*Massenet – Le Cid
**Meyerbeer - Dinorah 
*Monteverdi Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
**Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
**Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
**Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
*Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
**Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 
**Puccini - Le Villi
*****Rachmaninov - Aleko
*Rameau, Les fêtes d'Hébé
*Rameau, Hyppolite et Aricie
**Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
*Rimski-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden
*Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
***Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
**Stockhausen - Licht cycle 
***Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
****Verdi - Stiffelio
*******Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> That sounds like A LOT of work to me, Alma. Not just going over 45 pages plus of counting votes, but actually having to make seperate lists of what each member voted for at what point sounds like a nightmare to me.


That's when we exploit our dear members, Gaston.:devil:
AnaMendoza seems to be quite good at tallying these votes.


----------



## MAuer

Floyd: Susannah
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Puccini: Le Villi
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann
Orff: Die Kluge
Strauss (Richard): Guntram
Paer: Leonora


----------



## amfortas

Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Enesco - Oedipe
Glass - Akhnaten
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Massenet – Hérodiade
Puccini - Le Villi

(from our holiday place in the Czech Republic, wishing you all well)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rossini – La Gazza Ladra

Meyerbeer - Le Prophète

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – Mlada

Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

Saint-Saëns – Henry VIII

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors

Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cherubini – Médée
Handel - Partenope
Glass - Akhnaten
Martin y Soler - Il burbero di Buon Cuore 
Massenet – Le Cid
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Rameau - Les Paladins
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## sospiro

Boito - Nerone
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Puccini - Edgar
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Stiffelio

PS You've got *Giordano - Fedora* in the "Operas that have gotten two votes in the 100 and up voting period, marked with one asterisk for each round that they received two votes" but it's now 207


----------



## Almaviva

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Leo - L'Alidoro
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Massenet – Cendrillon
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## ooopera

Glass – Satygraha
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - Albert Herring--
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Donizetti Lucrezia Borgia
Gounod Mireille
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Massenet Le Cid
Mozart Der Schauspieldirector
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Verdi Stiffelio


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Cherubini – Médée
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*Result*

Verdi's "Stiffelio" is the only one with more than two nominations - that's it.


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-212
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
182 Weber - Oberon 
183 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
184 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
185 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
186 Rossini - Semiramide 
187 Rossini - Tancredi 
189 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
190 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
191 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
192 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
194 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
195 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
196 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
197 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
198 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
199 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
200 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
201 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
201 Schumann - Genoveva 
203 Purcell - King Arthur 
204 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
205 Rameau - Zoroastre 
206 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
206 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
208 Giordano - Fedora 
209 Donizetti - Rita 
210 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
211 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
212 Verdi's - Stiffelio*


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting round*

Here's like Count Alma did suggest the list of operas with three nominations, though never in the same round. List provided by the great AnaMendoza without who's help I'd be as helpless as a newborn baby........

Auber - Fra Diavolo
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Cherubini - Médée
De Falla - La Vida Breve
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Enesco - Oedipe
Handel - Partenope
Hasse - Cleofide
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Massenet - Le Cid
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rachmaninov - Aleko
Rameau - Les Paladins
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten

Please vote for your top 5. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

1. Rachmaninov - Aleko
2. Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
3. De Falla - La Vida Breve
4. Auber - Fra Diavolo


----------



## MAuer

Pass -- I'm afraid I'm not familiar with any of these.


----------



## schigolch

Cherubini – Médée
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Rameau - Les Paladins
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Almaviva

1- Cherubini – Médée
2- Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
3- Enesco - Oedipe
4- Rameau - Les Paladins
5- Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## amfortas

1. Enesco - Oedipe
2. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
3. Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
4. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Handel - Partenope
2. Cherubini – Médée
3. Rameau - Les Paladins
4. Massenet – Le Cid
5. Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera


----------



## waldvogel

My top (and only) two:

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden


----------



## AnaMendoza

1. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
2. De Falla - La Vida Breve
3. Massenet – Le Cid

Have we planned what the next step in the voting is? I'd suggest that we not bother with tiebreaking in this round--I doubt that it'd mean much. I have a list of the operas that got 2 votes, not necessarily in the same round. If we wanted, we could use that, or we could try another round of voting from the main list, just to see what happens.


----------



## Almaviva

I'd wind down from this, maybe to the list of those that got two votes, and then I'd end it.
If we want to establish a tie-breaking criterion for ties, I'd propose that we'd rank higher those that were nominated in earlier rounds (that is, the proponents thought they should be ranked higher than those that were remembered later).

We have 231 already, and if we add the ones with 2 votes we should get around 250, and this is a very respectable size for such a list. Subsequent works become idiosyncratic preferences when we get to only one nomination. We can just mention all the others with 1 nomination at the end, without giving a number ranking to them, as an also-ran list.


----------



## AnaMendoza

Almaviva said:


> I'd wind down from this, maybe to the list of those that got two votes, and then I'd end it.
> If we want to establish a tie-breaking criterion for ties, I'd propose that we'd rank higher those that were nominated in earlier rounds (that is, the proponents thought they should be ranked higher than those that were remembered later).
> 
> We have 231 already, and if we add the ones with 2 votes we should get around 250, and this is a very respectable size for such a list. Subsequent works become idiosyncratic preferences when we get to only one nomination. We can just mention all the others with 1 nomination at the end, without giving a number ranking to them, as an also-ran list.


Mentioning the 1-nomination ones--what's left of the list--sounds very reasonable to me--after all, every opera on the list got 1 nomination, by definition.

By the way, when we add the ones with 2 votes, we'll get a few more than 250... just a few...


----------



## Almaviva

How many more?


----------



## ooopera

Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pass ... I know La Vida Breve, A Village Romeo and Juliet, Johnny Spielt Auf, Le Cid, Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor, Die Soldaten and that masterwork of Rimsky Korsakov The Snow Madien, one of the most beautiful and most emotional fairy tales ! but none of them on VHS/DVD, so have to pass ...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Il_Penseroso said:


> Pass ... I know La Vida Breve, A Village Romeo and Juliet, Johnny Spielt Auf, Le Cid, Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor, Die Soldaten and that masterwork of Rimsky Korsakov The Snow Madien, one of the most beautiful and most emotional fairy tales ! but *none of them on VHS/DVD,* so have to pass ...


That doesn't matter, these are just operas we recommend, however we have encountered them, so please vote!


----------



## AnaMendoza

Possibly illustrating the adage that fools leap in where angels fear to tread, I've been enthusiastically voting based on knowledge from LPs, from CDs, from having seen an opera live, etc.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

mamascarlatti said:


> That doesn't matter, these are just operas we recommend, however we have encountered them, so please vote!


Ok, here my top 5 :

Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden

De Falla - La Vida Breve

Massenet - Le Cid

Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet

Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor


----------



## Almaviva

Il_Penseroso said:


> Ok, here my top 5 :
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
> 
> De Falla - La Vida Breve
> 
> Massenet - Le Cid
> 
> Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
> 
> Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor


Thanks, Il Penseroso. See, this thread belongs to the Opera forum, not to the Opera on DVD subforum. Here we're picking operas for their intrinsic qualities, we're not considering DVDs. Once we establish the ranking, we may indeed go back and look for DVD versions, but at this time we're voting for the operas themselves, not their DVDs.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Almaviva said:


> Thanks, Il Penseroso. See, this thread belongs to the Opera forum, not to the Opera on DVD subforum. Here we're picking operas for their intrinsic qualities, we're not considering DVDs. Once we establish the ranking, we may indeed go back and look for DVD versions, but at this time we're voting for the operas themselves, not their DVDs.


Got it ! It's Ok !


----------



## jhar26

-1 Cherubini – Médée
-2 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
-3 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## TxllxT

1 Rachmaninov - Aleko
2 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
3 Hasse - Cleofide
4 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
5 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler


----------



## sospiro

Il_Penseroso said:


> Got it ! It's Ok !


75% of my choices are from CDs. I'm sure that sometimes people can't understand why I rave about a particular opera because they base their opinion on a poor DVD.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> 75% of my choices are from CDs. I'm sure that sometimes people can't understand why I rave about a particular opera because they base their opinion on a poor DVD.


 True. I try hard to separate the two aspects when I encounter an opera for the first time by means of a poorly done DVD, but it is impossible to be completely oblivious to the influence of a bad performance over one's opinion of the opera itself. 
This has happened to me recently. I used to think that Kat'a Kabanová was my least favorite Janacek. Then I watched the beautiful Carsen watery staging with Karita Mattila at the Teatro Real, and started to like the opera itself.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

sospiro said:


> 75% of my choices are from CDs. I'm sure that sometimes people can't understand why I rave about a particular opera because they base their opinion on a poor DVD.


Oh my goodness, How many good operas I didn't count on in last nomination rounds, just because I didn't know them on DVD !  Dargomyzhsky Rusalka (my dear Dargomyzhsky, a unique talent, and his Rusalka is a real treasure of the russian opera), Marschner Hans Heiling and many more ...


----------



## AnaMendoza

Il_Penseroso said:


> Oh my goodness, How many good operas I didn't count on in last nomination rounds, just because I didn't know them on DVD !  Dargomyzhsky Rusalka (my dear Dargomyzhsky, a unique talent, and his Rusalka is a real treasure of the russian opera), Marschner Hans Heiling and many more ...


Just for fun, why don't you just read down the master list, and give us the list of ones you'd have seriously considered, if you'd known that DVD viewing wasn't a requirement? It'd be fun, and valuable for us to see.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Cherubini - Médée 4/17
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler 4/10
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 3/11
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia 3/11
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 3/10
Rameau - Les Paladins 3/7
Massenet - Le Cid 3/6
Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera 3/5
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 3/3
Rachmaninov - Aleko 2/9
Enesco - Oedipe 2/7
De Falla - La Vida Breve 2/4
Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf 2/4
Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia 2/4
Handel - Partenope 1/5
Hasse - Cleofide 1/3
Auber - Fra Diavolo 1/1
Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 1/1
Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream 1/1

So there you have it.

What's the final word on what's next? No tiebreakers for the draws? A new regular nominating round with a two votes needed minimum? Or straight on to the next voting round with the two vote getters so far, or the two vote getters from the previous round only? If so, please AnaMendoza, provide me with the list if you have it. Thanks.


----------



## Almaviva

My suggestion is to use the same process you've used to give a ranking to the list of operas with three nominations throughout all rounds, this time using the list of those that made two nominations in previous rounds; and then end this effort. According to AnaMendoza, by then we'd be about at 280. It may be meaningless to proceed. What's the difference in quality between the 283rd and the 284th opera?

About tie-breakers for the operas above - I'd ask Ana to tell us which ones were nominated in earlier rounds and use that to break the ties (supposedly if I nominate opera A for the 111-120 set and opera B for the 241-250 set, it's because I think that A is better than B.


----------



## AnaMendoza

I favor skipping the tie-breaking votes, and, instead, doing one more round of normal voting, just to see what happens now that we've cleared these 19--a huge number--off the candidate list.

If anything gets three votes from that round, put them on the list, if not, I'd vote to rank the (updated) list of operas that got two votes at any time in the round--not necessarily in the same round.

I'll send you the various lists I've made. Starting to wonder if I should have picked Donna Giovanna for my screen name. "For the pleasure of putting them on the list."


----------



## sospiro

AnaMendoza said:


> Starting to wonder if I should have picked Donna Giovanna for my screen name. "For the pleasure of putting them on the list."


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-229
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
181 Weber - Oberon 
182 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
183 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
184 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
185 Rossini - Semiramide 
186 Rossini - Tancredi 
187 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
188 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
189 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
190 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
191 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
193 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
194 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
195 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
196 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
197 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
198 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
199 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
200 Schumann - Genoveva 
201 Purcell - King Arthur 
202 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
203 Rameau - Zoroastre 
204 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
205 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
206 Giordano - Fedora 
207 Donizetti - Rita 
208 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
209 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
210 Verdi's - Stiffelio
211 Cherubini - Médée 
212 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler 
213 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia 
214 Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
215 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
216 Rameau - Les Paladins 
217 Massenet - Le Cid 
218 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera 
219 Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
220 Rachmaninov - Aleko 
221 Enesco - Oedipe 
222 Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf 
223 De Falla - La Vida Breve 
224 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia 
225 Handel - Partenope 
226 Hasse - Cleofide 
227 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream 
228 Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 
229 Auber - Fra Diavolo 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Nomination round*

Adamo - Little Women
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adams - Doctor Atomic
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Albéniz - Merlin
Azguimes - Itinerário do Sal
Bellini - Il Pirata
Berlioz - Les Francs-Juges
Bernstein - A Quiet Place
Bernstein - Trouble in Tahiti
Birtwistle - Gawain
Birtwistle - The Minotaur
Bizet - La Jolie Fille de Perth
Blow - Venus and Adonis
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Nerone
Bottesini - Ero e Leandro
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Curlew River
Britten - Gloriana
Catalani - La Wally
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Cavalli - La Calisto
Cavalli - La Didone
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Donizetti - L' Assedio Calais
Donizetti - Linda di Chamounix
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Dvorak - The Jacobin
Dvorak - Dimitrij
Dvorak - The Devil and Kate
Erkel - Bánk Bán
Flotow - Alessandro Stradella
Floyd - Susannah
Galuppi - L'Olimpiade
Gay - The Beggar's Opera
Ginastera - Bomarzo
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Satygraha
Glass - Waiting for the barbarians
Gluck - Echo et Narcisse
Gluck - Le Cinesi
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Gluck - La Rencontre Imprévue
Godard - Jocelyn
Goetz - Der Widerspenstigen Zähmung
Gomes - Fosca
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gomes - Maria Tudor
Gomes - Salvator Rosa
Gounod - Mireille
Granados - Goyescas
Grétry - Richard Coeur de Lion
Grétry- Zémire et Azor
Halévy - Clari
Handel - Il Pastor Fido
Handel - Teseo
Haydn - Armida
Haydn - La Fedeltà Premiata
Haydn - Il Mondo della Luna
Haydn - L' Incontro Improvviso
Haydn - La Infedeltà Delusa
Haydn - La Vera Constanza
Haydn - Orlando Paladino
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Henze - Die Elegie für Junge Liebende
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Holst - Sāvitri
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr. Broucek
Janacek - Osud (Destiny)
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Kreutzer - Das Nachtlager von Granada
Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leo - L'Alidoro
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Leoncavallo - La Bohème
Lortzing - Der Wildschuetz
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Maazel - 1984
Maillart - Das Glöckchen des Eremiten
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Martin y Soler - L'Arbore di Diana
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Mascagni - Iris
Massenet - Chérubin
Massenet - Le Jongleur de Notre Dame
Massenet - Cendrillon
Massenet - Esclarmonde
Massenet - Hérodiade
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Méhul - Joseph
Mendelssohn - Die Beiden Paedagogen
Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors
Menotti - The Consul
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Moniuszko - Halka
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Monteverdi - Arianna
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Nicolai - Il Templario
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Paer - Leonora
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Pizzetti - Assassinio nella cattedrale
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Prokofiev - Maddalena
Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Puccini - Edgar
Puccini - Le Villi
Purcell - Dioclesian
Purcell - The Indian Queen
Rachmaninov - Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov - Monna Vanna
Rachmaninov - The Miserly Knight
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Rameau - Platée
Rautavaara - Kaivos
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada
Rimsky-Korsakov - Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky-Korsakov - Servilia
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - L'occasione fa il ladro
Rossini - L'Equivoco Stravagante
Rossini - La cambiale di matrimonio
Rossini - La Gazzetta 
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Roussel - Padmavati
Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
Salieri - Tarare
Salieri- Falstaff
Salieri - Europa riconosciuta
Sallinen - The Red Line (Punainen viiva)
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Schreker - Der Schatzgräber
Schreker - Flammen
Schreker - Irrelohe
Schubert - Alfonso und Estrella
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Smetana - Dalibor
Smyth - The Wreckers
Spohr - Faust
Spontini- Agnes von/di Hohenstaufen
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stockhausen - Licht cycle
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Strauss (Richard) - Die Schweigsame Frau
Strauss (Richard) - Feuersnot
Strauss (Richard) - Guntram
Strauss (Richard) - Intermezzo
Stravinsky - Mavra
Szymanowski - Król Roger
Tan Dun - The First Emperor
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Thomson - The Mother of Us All
Tippett - King Priam
Tippett - The Midsummer Marriage
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno
Vivaldi - Il Farnace
Weill - Street Scene
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea
Williams (Vaughan) - The Pilgrim's Progress
Wolf - Der Corregidor
Zemlinsky - Der Konig Kandaules
Zemlinsky - Der Zwerg
Zemlinsky - Eine Florentinische Tragodie

Please nominate 10 of these operas for our next round of voting. Please mention BOTH the names of the composers as well as the titles of the operas because it makes my job a lot easier. :tiphat:


----------



## MAuer

Floyd: Susannah
Leoncavallo: Zaza
Puccini: Le Villi
Kienzl: Der Evangelimann
Orff: Die Kluge
Strauss (Richard): Guntram
Paer: Leonora


----------



## sospiro

Boito - Nerone
Massenet – Le Roi de Lahore
Montemezzi - L'Amore dei tre Re
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Puccini - Edgar
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Verdi - La Battaglia di Legnano
Verdi - Oberto, Conte di Bonifazio
Verdi - Un Giorno di Regno


----------



## AnaMendoza

Almaviva said:


> About tie-breakers for the operas above - I'd ask Ana to tell us which ones were nominated in earlier rounds and use that to break the ties (supposedly if I nominate opera A for the 111-120 set and opera B for the 241-250 set, it's because I think that A is better than B.


I'm taking a look at your tie-breaking criteria--looks like it'll be easier than I first thought it'd be.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Cavalli - Ercole Amante
Glass - Akhnaten - amfortas and I have nominated this every round since the beginning, surely that counts for something.
Halévy - Clari
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Maazel - 1984
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Massenet – Cendrillon
Rossini - Ermione
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki


----------



## amfortas

mamascarlatti said:


> Glass - Akhnaten - amfortas and I have nominated this every round since the beginning, surely that counts for something.


Yeah! And besides . . . it's pretty.


----------



## mamascarlatti

amfortas said:


> Yeah! And besides . . . it's pretty.


Yes: "Open are the double doors of the horizon..." I've just realised that that is my favourite line in any opera.


----------



## rgz

Kind of surprised that Salieri - Europa riconosciuta hasn't made it yet. I can't nominate it or vote for it as I've only heard about half of it and I think the rules stipulate that you must have heard it in its entirety, but I was favorably impressed from the portions I've heard. Is it just that obscure, or not well liked at all?


----------



## amfortas

Adamo - Little Women
Glass - Akhnaten
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Strauss (Richard) - Die Liebe der Danae
Williams (Vaughan) - Riders to the Sea


----------



## Almaviva

rgz said:


> Kind of surprised that Salieri - Europa riconosciuta hasn't made it yet. I can't nominate it or vote for it as I've only heard about half of it and I think the rules stipulate that you must have heard it in its entirety, but I was favorably impressed from the portions I've heard. Is it just that obscure, or not well liked at all?


 Can't tell yet, I have it but it's unwatched.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

AnaMendoza said:


> Just for fun, why don't you just read down the master list, and give us the list of ones you'd have seriously considered, if you'd known that DVD viewing wasn't a requirement? It'd be fun, and valuable for us to see.


Thanks AnaMendoza ! If just for fun, here are my favorites, which I know through CDs or just the full/vocal scores from the master list (The ones I know on VHS/DVD not included)

Adams - Nixon in China
Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
Boieldieu - La dame blanche
Boito - Mefistofele 
Britten - Albert Herring
Britten - Billy Budd 
Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka (A treasure of Russian opera as I said before !)
Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
De Falla - La Vida Breve
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
Flotow - Martha
Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
Godard - Jocelyn
Halévy - La Juive 
Handel - Serse 
Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
Holst - Sāvitri (Love it !)
Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
Kienzl - Der Evangelimann
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Marschner - Der Vampyr 
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Massenet - Le Cid
Méhul - Joseph
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Orff - Antigonae
Orff - Der Mond
Orff - Die Kluge
Poulenc - Les Mamelles de Tirésias
Puccini - Manon Lescaut 
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rimski-Korsakov - Mozart & Salieri
Rimski-Korsakov - Christmas Night
Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashchey the Immortal
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rimski-Korsakov - The Maiden of Pskov
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
Rossini - Semiramide 
Roussel - Padmavati
Shostakovich - The Nose 
Shostakovich - The Gamblers
Spontini - La Vestale
Spontini - Olimpie
Stravinsky - Mavra
Tchaikovsky - Cherevichki
Verdi - Luisa Miller
Zimmermann - Die Soldaten


----------



## Il_Penseroso

jhar26 said:


> *New Nomination round*


Dargomyzhsky - Rusalka

De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro

Holst - Sāvitri

Lalo - Le Roi d'Ys

Menotti - Amahl and the Night Visitors

Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair

Rimski-Korsakov - May Night

Rimski-Korsakov - Mlada

Rossini - La Gazza Ladra

Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII


----------



## Almaviva

Oh gee some of the best operas I've been getting to know lately haven't even made the first master list so I can't vote for them (Luci mei traditrici, Boulevard Solitude).

de Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro (it's pretty neat, another one that I only got to know recently way after this effort started)

Rossini - Ermione - top 100 material, let alone top 250, I don't understand why it hasn't made it.

Massenet - Cendrillon (again, I listened to it for the first time recently, it's *beautiful*!!!)

Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di buon cuore - Natalie and I have been nominating this forever, in spite of shigolch's disagreement... I really like it... I hope it makes it, but it seems like only the three of us have seen it, two loved it, one didn't

Gomes - Il Guarany - I know it's hopeless, almost nobody knows it (some do, but haven't been supporting it - it's pretty good, though)

Adès - Powder her face

Adès - The tempest - these two are formidable contemporary operas, again I'm surprised that they don't get more support

Leo - L'Alidoro

Landi - Il Sant'Alessio - and these two are rediscovered old timers that are very pleasant

Pfitzner - Palestrina - another very powerful one that deserves a higher ranking


----------



## amfortas

Almaviva said:


> Oh gee some of the best operas I've been getting to know lately haven't even made the first master list so I can't vote for them (Luci mei traditrici, Boulevard Solitude).


Well, you can't vote for Boulevard Solitude because it's already #192 on the main list (I should know--I helped put it there)!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> Oh gee some of the best operas I've been getting to know lately haven't even made the first master list so I can't vote for them (Luci mei traditrici, Boulevard Solitude).
> 
> de Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro (it's pretty neat, another one that I only got to know recently way after this effort started)
> 
> Rossini - Ermione - top 100 material, let alone top 250, I don't understand why it hasn't made it.
> 
> Massenet - Cendrillon (again, I listened to it for the first time recently, it's *beautiful*!!!)
> 
> Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di buon cuore - Natalie and I have been nominating this forever, in spite of shigolch's disagreement... I really like it... I hope it makes it, but it seems like only the three of us have seen it, two loved it, one didn't
> 
> Gomes - Il Guarany - I know it's hopeless, almost nobody knows it (some do, but haven't been supporting it - it's pretty good, though)
> 
> Adès - Powder her face
> 
> Adès - The tempest - these two are formidable contemporary operas, again I'm surprised that they don't get more support
> 
> Leo - L'Alidoro
> 
> Landi - Il Sant'Alessio - and these two are rediscovered old timers that are very pleasant
> 
> Pfitzner - Palestrina - another very powerful one that deserves a higher ranking


Well, I've nominated Il Sant'Alessio, Ermione, and Cendrillon as well as Il Burbero this round, so they might make it if Gaston decides to accept two nominations.

I'd love to get to know Il Guarany but it's too expensive to buy for something I don't even know if I'll like.


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> Well, you can't vote for Boulevard Solitude because it's already #192 on the main list (I should know--I helped put it there)!


Oh, OK, I hadn't noticed, thanks for doing that.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> I'd love to get to know Il Guarany but it's too expensive to buy for something I don't even know if I'll like.


I got my Il Guarany on CD with Placidone; I don't recall it being that expensive. Maybe it went out of print and the price went up.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Almaviva said:


> I got my Il Guarany on CD with Placidone; I don't recall it being that expensive. Maybe it went out of print and the price went up.


The lowest price on Amazon that I can have shipped to me is about $70 including P & P to NZ and that is second hand.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> The lowest price on Amazon that I can have shipped to me is about $70 including P & P to NZ and that is second hand.


 Wow! I don't remember, but I think I got it for $20 or something like this.


----------



## AnaMendoza

Britten - Albert Herring--
Gay - The Beggar's Opera--
Gounod Mireille
Heggie - Dead Man Walking
Lully Cadmus et Hermione
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Mozart Der Schauspieldirector
Rimski-Korsakov Christmas Night
Rimski-Korsakov The Legend of the Invisible City 
Tchaikovski Iolanta


----------



## TxllxT

Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
Prokofiev - Story of a Real Man
Massenet – Cendrillon
Massenet – Hérodiade
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto
Puccini - Le Villi
Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsky Fair
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - David et Jonathas
Rameau - Dardanus


----------



## jhar26

Albéniz - Merlin
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Le Malade Imaginaire
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Lully - Persée
Mascagni - L'Amico Fritz
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Salieri - Tarare
Weill - Street Scene


----------



## jhar26

*Result*

Only one opera got three nominations. That opera is......

Massenet - Cendrillon


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-230
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
181 Weber - Oberon 
182 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
183 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
184 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
185 Rossini - Semiramide 
186 Rossini - Tancredi 
187 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
188 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
189 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
190 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
191 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
193 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
194 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
195 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
196 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
197 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
198 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
199 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
200 Schumann - Genoveva 
201 Purcell - King Arthur 
202 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
203 Rameau - Zoroastre 
204 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
205 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
206 Giordano - Fedora 
207 Donizetti - Rita 
208 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
209 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
210 Verdi's - Stiffelio
211 Cherubini - Médée 
212 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler 
213 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia 
214 Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
215 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
216 Rameau - Les Paladins 
217 Massenet - Le Cid 
218 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera 
219 Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
220 Rachmaninov - Aleko 
221 Enesco - Oedipe 
222 Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf 
223 De Falla - La Vida Breve 
224 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia 
225 Handel - Partenope 
226 Hasse - Cleofide 
227 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream 
228 Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 
229 Auber - Fra Diavolo 
230 Massenet - Cendrillon *


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting round*

This is the updated list of the three nominations - scatterrred vote getters. Thanks as ever to AnaMendoza for sendig me the list. So - it seems like the sensible thing to do to first have a vote on these before we move on to those with two nominations.

Catalani - La Wally
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Pfitzner - Palestrina
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta

List your top five (or four, three, two or one). :tiphat:


----------



## AnaMendoza

1. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda


----------



## amfortas

1. Pfitzner - Palestrina
2. More cowbell!


----------



## jhar26

-1 Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
-2 Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
-3 Lully - Cadmus et Hermione


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> *New Voting round*
> 
> List your top five (or four, three, two or one). :tiphat:


Or none


----------



## Almaviva

1-Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
2-Pfitzner - Palestrina
3-Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
4-Catalani - La Wally


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta


----------



## mamascarlatti

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione


----------



## TxllxT

Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Monteverdi – Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
Catalani - La Wally
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé


----------



## MAuer

Have to pass -- unfortunately not familiar with any of these.


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda 5/15
Lully - Cadmus et Hermione 5/8
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta 4/13
Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé 3/5
Catalani - La Wally 2/4
Pfitzner - Palestrina 2/4


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-236
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
181 Weber - Oberon 
182 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
183 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
184 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
185 Rossini - Semiramide 
186 Rossini - Tancredi 
187 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
188 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
189 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
190 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
191 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
193 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
194 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
195 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
196 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
197 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
198 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
199 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
200 Schumann - Genoveva 
201 Purcell - King Arthur 
202 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
203 Rameau - Zoroastre 
204 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
205 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
206 Giordano - Fedora 
207 Donizetti - Rita 
208 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
209 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
210 Verdi's - Stiffelio
211 Cherubini - Médée 
212 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler 
213 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia 
214 Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
215 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
216 Rameau - Les Paladins 
217 Massenet - Le Cid 
218 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera 
219 Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
220 Rachmaninov - Aleko 
221 Enesco - Oedipe 
222 Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf 
223 De Falla - La Vida Breve 
224 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia 
225 Handel - Partenope 
226 Hasse - Cleofide 
227 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream 
228 Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 
229 Auber - Fra Diavolo 
230 Massenet - Cendrillon
231 Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda 
232 Lully - Cadmus et Hermione 
233 Tchaikovsky - Iolanta 
234 Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé 
235 Pfitzner - Palestrina 
236 Catalani - La Wally 
*


----------



## jhar26

*New Voting round*

This is the updated list of the two nominations - scatterrred vote getters. Thanks as ever to AnaMendoza for sendig me the list.

Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
Adès - Powder Her Face
Adès - The Tempest
Bellini - Il Pirata
Cavalli - La Calisto
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Glass - Satygraha
Gomes - Il Guarany
Gounod - Mireille
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
Leoncavallo - Zazà
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
Massenet - Hérodiade
Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Puccini - Le Villi
Rameau - Dardanus
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Rameau - Platée
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
Rossini - Ermione
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Stockhausen - Licht cycle

List your top five (or four, three, two or one). :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT

Massenet – Hérodiade
Puccini - Le Villi
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
Rameau - Dardanus
Rossini – Mosè in Egitto


----------



## mamascarlatti

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Rossini - Ermione
3. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
4. Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
5. Landi - Il Sant'Alessio


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mussorgsky – Sorochyntsy Fair

Rimski-Korsakov – May Night

Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitezh

De Falla – El retablo de Maese Pedro

Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie


----------



## Almaviva

1-Rossini - Ermione
2-Gomes - Il Guarany
3-Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore 
4-Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
5-Meyerbeer - Dinorah

(corrected due to Cendrillon having made it already)


----------



## TxllxT

Massenet - Cendrillon is already listed as nr. 230


----------



## MAuer

Leoncavallo: Zaza
Puccini: Le Villi


----------



## amfortas

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Poulenc - La Voix Humaine


----------



## ooopera

Glass – Satygraha
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
Stockhausen - Licht cycle


----------



## sospiro

1. Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
2. Adès - The Tempest
3. Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra


----------



## AnaMendoza

1. Rimski-Korsakov – The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
2. Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
3. Gounod Mireille


----------



## jhar26

Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
Cavalli - La Calisto
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione


----------



## jhar26

*Results*

Rossini - Ermione 2/9/
Glass - Akhnaten 2/7
Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato 2/7
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie 2/6
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh 2/6
Adams - Death of Klinghoffer 2/5
Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore 2/5
Puccini - Le Villi 2/5
Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor 2/4
Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 2/4
Massenet - Hérodiade 1/5
Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair 1/5
Glass - Satygraha 1/4
Gomes - Il Guarany 1/4
Rimski-Korsakov - May Night 1/4
Cavalli - La Calisto 1/3
Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 1/3
Adès - The Tempest 1/2
De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro 1/2
Leoncavallo - Zazà 1/2
Rameau - Dardanus 1/2
Schreker - Der Ferne Klang 1/2
Gounod - Mireille 1/1
Landi - Il Sant'Alessio 1/1
Meyerbeer - Dinorah 1/1
Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione 1/1
Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra 1/1
Rossini - Mosè in Egitto 1/1
Stockhausen - Licht cycle 1/1

Adès - Powder Her Face
Bellini - Il Pirata
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable
Rameau - Platée


----------



## amfortas

So just out of curiosity (and I know it's a little late in the day for this sort of question, but I never noticed this before): 

If I vote for five operas, my first choice is worth five points . . . but if I vote for two operas, my first choice is worth only two points?

It just seems to me that if Glass's Akhnaten got two first-place votes, that should be worth . . . two first-place votes.

The same would apply to everyone else's voting as well, of course.

Just seems . . . strange.


----------



## AnaMendoza

amfortas said:


> So just out of curiosity (and I know it's a little late in the day for this sort of question, but I never noticed this before):
> 
> If I vote for five operas, my first choice is worth five points . . . but if I vote for two operas, my first choice is worth only two points?
> 
> It just seems to me that if Glass's Akhnaten got two first-place votes, that should be worth . . . two first-place votes.
> 
> The same would apply to everyone else's voting as well, of course.
> 
> Just seems . . . strange.


I wasn't part of the group when the decisions were being made, but my understanding is that there's two reasons for the system as it is:

1: Theoretically, someone who knows all five operas can rank them with more authority than someone like me, who knows only one or two.

2: A desire to eliminate the following sort of game-playing. "I really love Opera A and I want it to win, so I'll just vote for it, and not rank any of the others to keep them from getting any points that might lift them above my beloved Opera A".


----------



## jhar26

AnaMendoza said:


> I wasn't part of the group when the decisions were being made, but my understanding is that there's two reasons for the system as it is:
> 
> 1: Theoretically, someone who knows all five operas can rank them with more authority than someone like me, who knows only one or two.
> 
> 2: A desire to eliminate the following sort of game-playing. "I really love Opera A and I want it to win, so I'll just vote for it, and not rank any of the others to keep them from getting any points that might lift them above my beloved Opera A".


You said it perfectly.

Btw - lots of draws in this round. Should they be ranked in any specific order?


----------



## AnaMendoza

jhar26 said:


> Btw - lots of draws in this round. Should they be ranked in any specific order?


Wow--Rossini's Ermione is the only one that's not tied with others!

Well, from a practical standpoint, we could leave them as ties. After all, we've gone past 270, far beyond what we'd planned. On the other hand, I hate the looks of all those ties. 

So, we could vote on tiebreakers, but in many cases we'd end up tied again, I'm sure.

I'll volunteer to try Almaviva's tiebreaking system again--checking which operas were nominated first. If anyone wants to do the tiebreaking voting, though, say so.


----------



## jhar26

AnaMendoza said:


> Wow--Rossini's Ermione is the only one that's not tied with others!
> 
> Well, from a practical standpoint, we could leave them as ties. After all, we've gone past 270, far beyond what we'd planned. On the other hand, I hate the looks of all those ties.
> 
> So, we could vote on tiebreakers, but in many cases we'd end up tied again, I'm sure.
> 
> I'll volunteer to try Almaviva's tiebreaking system again--checking which operas were nominated first. If anyone wants to do the tiebreaking voting, though, say so.


Tiebreakers would be a waste of time at this point, I agree.


----------



## Almaviva

The Almaviva tie-breaking system (TM) is a very good one, just like everything else this great and smart guy Almaviva proposes.


----------



## jhar26

*Ranking 101-272
*
*
101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut 
102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria 
103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten 
104 Handel...Hercules 
105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites 
106 Delibes...Lakmé 
107 Britten...Turn of the Screw 
108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
110 Britten - Billy Budd 
111 Handel - Rinaldo 
112 Busoni - Doktor Faust 
113 Verdi - Luisa Miller 
114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten 
115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel 
116 Gluck - Alceste 
117 Handel - Theodora 
118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux 
119 Massenet - Thaïs 
120 Rameau - Les Boreades 
121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen 
122 Handel - Serse 
123 Britten - Death in Venice 
124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda 
125 Borodin - Prince Igor 
126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
127 Verdi - Nabucco 
128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots 
129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol 
130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131 Boito - Mefistofele 
132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead 
133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell 
134 Shostakovich - The Nose 
135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore 
136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini 
137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda 
138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery 
139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory 
141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
142 Puccini - Il Tabarro 
143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims 
144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case 
145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride 
146 Verdi - Attila 
147 Halévy - La Juive 
148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149 Handel - Acis and Galatea 
150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia 
151 Thomas - Hamlet 
152 Handel - Tamerlano 
153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto 
154 Donizetti - La Favorita 
155 Handel - Agrippina 
156 Massenet - Don Quichotte 
157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova 
158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
159 Wagner - Rienzi 
160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne 
161 Hindemith - Cardillac 
162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper 
163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa 
164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini 
165 Adams - Nixon in China 
166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
167 Lully - Atys 
168 Flotow - Martha 
169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte 
170 Handel - Rodelinda 
171 Lully - Armide 
172 Schubert - Fierrabras 
173 Handel - Admeto 
174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire 
175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena 
176 Rossini - Armida 
177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole 
178 Handel - Semele 
179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict 
180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
181 Weber - Oberon 
182 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles 
183 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
184 Ponchielli - La Gioconda 
185 Rossini - Semiramide 
186 Rossini - Tancredi 
187 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata 
188 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
189 Britten - Owen Wingrave 
190 Henze - Boulevard Solitude 
191 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
192 Prokofiev - The Gambler 
193 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore 
194 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
195 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona 
196 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto 
197 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone 
198 Rossini - La Donna del Lago 
199 Schoenberg - Erwartung 
200 Schumann - Genoveva 
201 Purcell - King Arthur 
202 Marschner - Der Vampyr 
203 Rameau - Zoroastre 
204 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise 
205 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride 
206 Giordano - Fedora 
207 Donizetti - Rita 
208 Verdi - Il Corsaro 
209 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre 
210 Verdi's - Stiffelio
211 Cherubini - Médée 
212 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler 
213 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia 
214 Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet 
215 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden 
216 Rameau - Les Paladins 
217 Massenet - Le Cid 
218 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera 
219 Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
220 Rachmaninov - Aleko 
221 Enesco - Oedipe 
222 Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf 
223 De Falla - La Vida Breve 
224 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia 
225 Handel - Partenope 
226 Hasse - Cleofide 
227 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream 
228 Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 
229 Auber - Fra Diavolo 
230 Massenet - Cendrillon
231 Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda 
232 Lully - Cadmus et Hermione 
233 Tchaikovsky - Iolanta 
234 Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé 
235 Pfitzner - Palestrina 
236 Catalani - La Wally 
237 Rossini - Ermione 
238 Glass - Akhnaten 
239 Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato 
240 Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie 
241 Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh 
242 Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore 
243 Adams - Death of Klinghoffer 
244 Puccini - Le Villi 
245 Poulenc - La Voix Humaine 
246 Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor 
247 Massenet - Hérodiade 
248 Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair 
249 Rimski-Korsakov - May Night 
250 Glass - Satygraha 
251 Gomes - Il Guarany 
252 Cavalli - La Calisto 
253 Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun 
254 Adès - The Tempest 
255 Leoncavallo - Zazà 
256 Schreker - Der Ferne Klang 
257 Rameau - Dardanus 
258 De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro 
259 Rossini - Mosè in Egitto 
260 Stockhausen - Licht cycle 
261 Meyerbeer - Dinorah 
262 Gounod - Mireille 
263 Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione 
264 Landi - Il Sant'Alessio 
265 Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra 
266 Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann 
267 Glass - Einstein on the Beach 
268 Adès - Powder Her Face 
269 Meyerbeer - Le Prophète 
270 Bellini - Il Pirata 
271 Rameau - Platée 
272 Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable *


----------



## jhar26

That's it I guess. Thanks to everyone for voting. Thanks to Almaviva for his sound advice, and a very special thanks to the incredible AnaMendoza for al the help. She's the Chris Evert of opera vote counting - simply the best. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Almaviva said:


> The Almaviva tie-breaking system (TM) is a very good one, just like everything else this great and smart guy Almaviva proposes.




(thanks Nat )


----------



## sospiro

Big big thanks to Gaston & AnaMendoza for all the hard work. (OK thanks to Alma as well for interfering .. sorry for helping )

It's been one hell of a project & we can be proud of our *Most Recommended* lists.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yes thank you all, especially to Gaston and AnaMendoza - for providing me with yet more operas that I must buy.....

Srsly guys great work:trp:


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896): A Noite do Castelo
Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896): Lo Schiavo
Antônio Francisco Braga (1868-1945): Jupyra
Elias Álvares Lobo (1834-1901): A Louca
Henrique Alves de Mesquita (1830-1906): O Vagabundo
Henrique Alves de Mesquita (1830-1906): Uma Noite no Castelo / La Nuit au Château
José Cândido da Gama Malcher (1853-1921): Bug Jargal


----------



## Belowpar

Jorge Hereth said:


> Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896): A Noite do Castelo
> Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896): Lo Schiavo
> Antônio Francisco Braga (1868-1945): Jupyra
> Elias Álvares Lobo (1834-1901): A Louca
> Henrique Alves de Mesquita (1830-1906): O Vagabundo
> Henrique Alves de Mesquita (1830-1906): Uma Noite no Castelo / La Nuit au Château
> José Cândido da Gama Malcher (1853-1921): Bug Jargal


Hi there's a current thread prodcuing a new list. It's in the Classical Music Discussion Forum as it attracts more attention there.

You'll have to wait a day or so to add new recomendations. See post 688. Enjoy

http://www.talkclassical.com/39074-2015-tc-top-100-a-46.html


----------

